# The Chatroom



## free3dom

After having hijacked quite a few threads, I've come to realize it would be best to have a dedicated thread for chatting about any and everything - just carrying on any random conversation without the need to create or find a relevant thread. 

This way, once a thread heads in some "hijacky" direction we can just point to this thread and say, let's continue this conversation over here.

So let's get chatting...the sky's the limit....let it *all *out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Lovely rain this afternoon, was really enjoying the deluge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Lovely rain this afternoon, was really enjoying the deluge.



Indeed...lovely weather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> View attachment 18435



Brilliant


----------



## free3dom

Ahhhh...guilt-free posting of random crap...how lovely 

In relation to the awesome line of conversation in the "formerly hijacked thread"...windows mods would scare the crap out of me...just think of getting a virus on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

lock up while your mid vape.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> lock up while your mid vape.



Noooooo...all worked up and no clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

It could be called the "Evod" virus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

or Blue screen when you switch it on... no vape until you rebuild. Or you get that stupid update that makes it incompatible with your coil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> or Blue screen when you switch it on... no vape until you rebuild. Or you get that stupid update that makes it incompatible with your coil



 

The scary part is that this is not even that far fetched...I can totally see this happening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> The scary part is that this is not even that far fetched...I can totally see this happening



I know right. can you imagine that the freezing up on a 0.5 ohm coil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

That's a serious dry hit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

0.5 is comparatively harmless. more like 0.15 and lower, thats where the danger level really kicks up a few notches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 0.5 is comparatively harmless. more like 0.15 and lower, thats where the danger level really kicks up a few notches.



Indeed...0.5 is so last month 

They put those in clearomizers now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

I think that there is a common agreement that for now we should leave vaping software to the Chinese and not Microsoft.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I think that there is a common agreement that for now we should leave vaping software to the Chinese and not Microsoft.



Said someone for the very first time EVER!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Said someone for the very first time EVER!



It was bound to happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

The Chinese for the most part are kinda copying what has been pioneered in the west. check out all the hana clones, those are copies of a board, that was designed, manufactured and programmed in the USA. 

The innovation for the most part comes from the west. slowly thats starting to change, with Chinese companies, making their own authentic stuff. But even then, they are effective taking ideas from different non-chinese devices and mixing them together. 

There are a couple products that stand legitimately on their own 2 feet. 

SMY God Mod
SMY 260W
eLeaf iStick
Infinite/SXK CLT (CLT2, CLT3)

Things of that nature. Once the Chinese have been through a few more generations of product design, and the resulting feedback from the market. The Western companies are going to be in seriously deep s***

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The Chinese for the most part are kinda copying what has been pioneered in the west. check out all the hana clones, those are copies of a board, that was designed, manufactured and programmed in the USA.
> 
> The innovation for the most part comes from the west. slowly thats starting to change, with Chinese companies, making their own authentic stuff. But even then, they are effective taking ideas from different non-chinese devices and mixing them together.
> 
> There are a couple products that stand legitimately on their own 2 feet.
> 
> SMY God Mod
> SMY 260W
> eLeaf iStick
> Infinite/SXK CLT (CLT2, CLT3)
> 
> Things of that nature. Once the Chinese have been through a few more generations of product design, and the resulting feedback from the market. The Western companies are going to be in seriously deep s***



Absolutely...they slowly started tweaking the copies, and soon they will have created something unique. It's about time too


----------



## Arthster

one market in particular that is in for a big wake up call is the automobile industry. the first bunch of Chinese cars where "clones" but the chinese are very fast building some very awesome and reliable cars. the GWM bakkies being one of them. I have seen these 1 toners being used as 5 toners and doing it daily without a problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

The very fact that China (not the West) pioneered the first commercially successful PVs is actually quite surprising. And maybe a teeny bit disturbing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Once they come into it. They'll put a lot of the western based companies, right out of business.

I think what it'll boil down to is, 95% of all devices (mods, RDA's, etc...) will come from China. The rest of the vaping world, will make money from juices.


----------



## free3dom

Absolutely, and since they manufacture everything themselves they can keep the costs down so it's a win for us vapers


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

It's not really disturbing. It was inevitable. 

The companies there, are so much bigger than the western ones that do all the R&D and make authentic pieces. Because of their greater size, then can chuck out 5000 or 10000 units, without batting an eyelid, and because their cost of production is so low, then can constantly tweak and change the templates, as they go. So for them to say that 10000 or 15000 units will be made and released as a test batch, is really not much skin off of their noses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I was watching a documentry about the chinese building oil rigs in 400B.C that almost had comparible oil output to today's oil drills. these things where built out of bamboo and was powered by guys running on wheels. 

http://www.historylines.net/history/chinese/oil_well.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

and of 10000 units sold, say they get feed back on 3000. Thats still vastly more than what a western based company that makes authentics would possibly get. That means every element of the chinese companies product will get really thoroughly tested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

The Chinese are like an ant colony...they get sh1t done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

where i think we'll run into a downer, with Chinese companies becoming more prominent, with things like the wattage arms race.

the SMY 260W is plainly unnecessary, I'm getting one purely because it'll be the one ultra high powered device i own, and i'll use it for making super large clouds. but for most vapers, its plain dangerous. That said, i bet you in 6 months or less we'll see 300W.

Also one wonders, what their focus on safety is like compared to a western company like Evolv

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

That's true, and unfortunately the way our modern world works...always moving forward even if we're approaching a cliff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Because after all, it only takes one vaper setting him/herself on fire in public to make us all look, like we're playing with things we don't understand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

That is a sad fact. Someone is going to overdo it publicly in a big way and that will forever be our Chernobyl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

even the big chinese companies like Aspire. Are pretty irresponsible in this regard. 

The Atlantis uses 0.5 ohm coils. For a fact, if you stick it on a cheap EVOD knock-off battery, it will make the battery overheat, and bad s*** will ensue. 

Despite this, there are no warnings of any kind on the packaging of the atlantis, or its coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I think they only way they'll learn this lesson, is by the nose dive sales will take when someone blows off limbs or sets them selves on fire again. Though sadly, i think it'll take quite a number of cases of this for them to get the message. Vaping is a niche activity, and they need to do everything they can, to insulate newcomers from doing dangerous stuff, before they've acquired the relevant knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

That is so true. I do think the manufacturers need to endorse some batteries for use in their products. Like most companies do. It could even earn them some kickback from the battery manufacturer.

Unfortunately, as you say, it's going to take a minor nuclear explosion before they start doing that.

Installing the alarm after the house has been robbed


----------



## free3dom

I'm all for regulation on these devices...I just wish they would be level headed when doing so.

Currently they just want to kill off all the smaller companies for the sake of control.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

the problem, could actually even be solved as easily as this. 

Option 1 (Vape shops up here, will not do this)
Educate the guys behind the counters in vape shops to ask their customers a few questions before selling them something like an atlantis, so that they can assess, their skill level, and make sure that the client is making a safe purchase. 

Option 2
Include the infographics that are available for free on the Zamplebox website, in the box for the Aspire Atlantis


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Someone who works at a vape shop here, told me, that the eLeaf iStick is the most powerful mod ever made. Worse, that the Aspire Atlantis" that he's getting next month, will work just fine on the iStick as well as his selection of kangertech EVOD/eGo batteries.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

When I tried to set him straight, his first reaction was to dismiss what I had said, be cause he assumed he knew more than me. His second reaction was to get offended.


----------



## free3dom

That's just sad.

This is why I think it's up to the manufacturers to add a big "Warning: This sh1t can blow up in your face" label like on cigarettes 

But they won't because they might miss a sale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

They need to get sued a few times, that might teach them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

That's the other problem with China...they play by their own rules. Only a sales ban would really affect them.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

There also needs to be some stricter criteria from the manufacturers on who they allow to sell their products. I can't speak for vendors down there, as i hear only good things. but up here, you can easily end up with a situation where the guy behind the counter really isn't interested in what he's selling you, and really just wants your money and you to be gone ASAP. 

would such a situation be allowed in a gun shop? or a pharmacy? or a bar?


----------



## free3dom

Absolutely...I do hope that some decent form of regulation happens before somebody melts their face off.

I just hope they don't go overboard and end up suppressing the innovation this industry has been showing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thats the saddest part. if the big players in the industry self regulated. Then the risk of having uncomfortable laws formed would be non-existent. But unfortunately, I don't think any of them have learnt the golden rule of chess. "Always think 3 steps ahead"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Spot on...I just wish they had some common sense.

Self regulation works really well for juices so far - even the tiniest hint that there is something suspect in some juice and the internet goes apesh1t - for better or worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

It might even be best if some group of vapers formed a regulating body...not lawful, but they could have a certfication process and branding (which the Chinese would probably just copy, but it could be verified online).

I think in the end this would be the best way to go - self regulation by a 3rd party.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ye i think something like that could work


----------



## Silver

Good idea for a chatroom thread @free3dom 
Thanks for creating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, the chat stopped just after midnight....


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, i looked at the time, and thought for f*** sakes, i have work in the morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Lol, the chat stopped just after midnight....



Hahaha, we were tired from all the shenanigans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

So, chatroom shenanigonians, what are your predictions about the legal situation around ecigs and jooses in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i'd say 6 months to a year behind the USA.... in the case of Zim, make that 5-10 years behind


----------



## Arthster

Andre said:


> So, chatroom shenanigonians, what are your predictions about the legal situation around ecigs and jooses in South Africa?



Nothing, remember who is in charge here. Just go to the open discussion forums slip a red one and poof no more vape laws.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

its too small an industry in africa for greedy politicians to really sink their teeth into.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

but seriously though there might be some sin tax or something like that and a ban on public vaping. and that will be about it. and the same laws as tobacco but that's as far as i see it going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Cannot believe you guys pay sin tax.... S*** blows my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Remember if they ban flavored juice, they have to ban menthol cancer sticks and cherry cigars as well. if they ban e juice as a whole they have to ban just about every food product as well. they might restrict the ammount of nic or enforce a "Government agreed method". but our e juice already is on scope I don't really know allot of people that vape 24mg and up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

so to hi jack the thread. what do you guys think about efest batteries. I have seen allot of changes. when I started looking at going below 1 ohm. 2 months back every thing I read was no must go for purple efest its the only good batteries. I went and bought a but load of these, and now every one is saying no go for the VTC4 or VTC5. 

Has things turned around, are the efest crappy batteries now or is the VTC just the flavor of the month?


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> so to hi jack the thread. what do you guys think about efest batteries. I have seen allot of changes. when I started looking at going below 1 ohm. 2 months back every thing I read was no must go for purple efest its the only good batteries. I went and bought a but load of these, and now every one is saying no go for the VTC4 or VTC5.
> 
> Has things turned around, are the efest crappy batteries now or is the VTC just the flavor of the month?


Nothing wrong with the Efest 2500s, good batteries imo. Just remember the continuous discharge rating is 25A. The 35A refers to pulse discharge rating. But with 25A you can go quite low into the dark side. The VTCs have a very good reputation with the guys that really play low and can take a lot of stress apparently. For 0.3 and up the Efests are more than good. VTC5s not made available any more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Cool thanks @Andre. I really like the efest and I like to relax when I vape. at .6 ohm I am more worried about blowing stuff (including myself) up and my vape goes from relaxed to walking on egg shells. so my comfy place is between .8 and 1.5 so I can grow my efest collection


----------



## Arthster

would you recon its pushing it a little on the Efest on .6 or is that still save. I calculated draw to be about 6.8 amp


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

The 2500mah efests have a limit of 35A.... you could easily build to 0.20 with a safe amount of headroom to spare. so theres no need to worry about your 0.6 ohm build

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I've drawn 28A from my VTC4's hell i've actually dead shorted them a couple times by mistake. and they didn't blow on me. 
_*Note: This is not advisable and i'm not responsible for limbs or good looks lost, by attempting to follow in my foot steps... Don't do it!*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

@Arthster just keep clear of the 3100mAh if you want to go low...the increased battery life is tempting, but they only deliver a 10A continuous discharge. Still okay even at ~0.5 Ohm but not really advisable 

Also apparently "The Smurfs" (Samsung 25R blue batteries) seem to be quite good as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Classic rock...I love it


----------



## free3dom

Definitely need some of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

i got nostalgic.  One friend on fb, been posting pics from his travels in Germany...someone asked him if he was American, he said yeah from Alabama but now living in Texas...so i had to find Sweet Home Alabama. And along the way i got nostalgic about Canned Heat, loved it when i was a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> i got nostalgic.  One friend on fb, been posting pics from his travels in Germany...someone asked him if he was American, he said yeah from Alabama but now living in Texas...so i had to find Sweet Home Alabama. And along the way i got nostalgic about Canned Heat, loved it when i was a kid.



Awesome how music is the first thing we turn to when trying to reach a particular feeling, state of mind, or memory - it's the signposts to events throughout our entire lives

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Tapatalk has decided to change their layout again. 

As soon as I get used to one layout. They change t again. 
Have to say this is the worst layout they have had. Don't like it at all.


----------



## free3dom

MurderDoll said:


> Tapatalk has decided to change their layout again.
> 
> As soon as I get used to one layout. They change t again.
> Have to say this is the worst layout they have had. Don't like it at all.



Ah damnit....I think now they are just fing with us...probably having a good old laugh at our expense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Cinnamon infusion, second filter. It's very dark, quite concentrated, it's not as sludgy as it looks. - i hope. Cinnamon powder wrapped in a coffee filter, infused for 3+ weeks, drained, then another parcel of cinnamon powder, for 4 days. i need to get lab filters, soon. As fine as possible, that will pass PG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Cat said:


> Cinnamon infusion, second filter. It's very dark, quite concentrated, it's not as sludgy as it looks. - i hope. Cinnamon powder wrapped in a coffee filter, infused for 3+ weeks, drained, then another parcel of cinnamon powder, for 4 days. i need to get lab filters, soon. As fine as possible, that will pass PG.
> 
> View attachment 18480



I suggest you obtain some Wattman filter papers from your local laboratory supply store; a Wattman #2 (2um) and you will only need to filter once.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Cinnamon infusion, second filter. It's very dark, quite concentrated, it's not as sludgy as it looks. - i hope. Cinnamon powder wrapped in a coffee filter, infused for 3+ weeks, drained, then another parcel of cinnamon powder, for 4 days. i need to get lab filters, soon. As fine as possible, that will pass PG.
> 
> View attachment 18480



Damn, that looks awesome...a real witches brew 
Probably gonna give quite a hit 

We really don't have a lot of DIY pictures on here...probably because they are not quite as striking as the coil/device pics, but this one really holds it's own, nicely done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

It has to be concentrated, so that the proportion to main flavourings is very low - like 3 drops in 30 ml total is 0.5% of total. Maybe even that is too much; i'll see how the mix i did turns out.
The cinnamon powder is so fine, i suppose some fine particles pass through the coffee filter. Although it was wrapped in filter paper from the start. 
i'd wanted to do it with proper cinnamon bark sticks/rolls, i thought that's what i'd bought, but now i think that would not extract well (not without heat or alcohol or something.) Like Vanilla - based on what a few people said, it came out weak; i can imagine, it doesn't release the aromatics/oil without heat or alcohol. So that's one i want to get from a natural flavourings supplier. 
i saw something a couple days ago, an example about natural flavourings - vanillin synthetic flavouring has one flavour "note", real vanilla has about 200. Then again, does it really matter - no, if the vanillin is a minor/additive flavour with some main flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

That is going to be one awesome flavor.

My next experiment is going to be really dignified, really classy with one or maybe lumps at 12:00


----------



## Cat

All for flavourings. Because i figured out that synthetic tobacco juices - non-NETs - and HHV, i think, use small amounts of spices. Although, thanks to that list of ingredients of e-sense juice, there are two other additive ingredients used in some tobacco juices. Both natural, from plants - Labdanum and something resin, rockrose shrub. 
Although, now, i'm rethinking it. it seems most of the guys on ecf doing NETs just use the NET as is, so it is close to the actual tobacco. Virginia, Cavendish, Burley, flue-cured,...and then those pipe tobaccos, most of them have some 'casing', some aromatics added, like vanilla, rum, maple, whiskey and so on. 
So now i'm not sure what i was thinking. Maybe to use a small percentage of NET, to reduce the coil-gunking, and and jazz it up with combinations of cinnamon, jeera, ginger and so on. And today, the idea firmed up, i am going make juice called Masala Chai #1 and Masala Chai #2 and so on.  Combinations of spices - jeera, cinnamon, elachi, soomf, ginger; maybe with rooibos. Rooibos is steeping since last two days, after standing in hot water for an hour or so. 
Plenty of ideas, i just need more peanut butter jars and lab filters. Today, again, i'm too late to get to the lab supplies shop. No other solution for the jars, i was thinking i need to increase my intake of Black Cat peanut butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat

Coffee, i have a sealed pack of coffee beans ready to go. Definitely want to be able to add a few drops of coffee extract to tobaccos. Just need more peanut butter jars. i read a lot of posts about people making coffee extracts, and it worked, they all/mostly raved about it, much better than the commercial coffee juices. i have a bunch of mbv coffee flavourings, useless, one of the worst experiences i've had with vaping. it doesn't just clog coils/wicks, even at low percentages, one time it formed a glob in the tank, that wouldn't remix with the rest of the juice. ...Must be oil. 

Good thread this, good place for me to "think aloud". Like making notes of the thought processes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yes think as loud as you can I'm geting allot of ideas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Coffee, i have a sealed pack of coffee beans ready to go. Definitely want to be able to add a few drops of coffee extract to tobaccos. Just need more peanut butter jars. i read a lot of posts about people making coffee extracts, and it worked, they all/mostly raved about it, much better than the commercial coffee juices. i have a bunch of mbv coffee flavourings, useless, one of the worst experiences i've had with vaping. it doesn't just clog coils/wicks, even at low percentages, one time it formed a glob in the tank, that wouldn't remix with the rest of the juice. ...Must be oil.
> 
> Good thread this, good place for me to "think aloud". Like making notes of the thought processes.



Loving these ideas...very stimulating to my brain 

I've also not found an artificial coffee flavour that I could vape...I thought it would be great, was very high on my todo list when I started, but the ones I tried just wasn't for me. I hadn't even considered extracting it manually from real beans - if that works and I can get even close to real coffee then 

Thanks for giving me some homework @Cat - never thought I'd ever say that to anyone, but there it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RATZ

I like this. I have a pound of ducking donuts vanilla flavoured coffee that was given to me. But I hate flavoured coffees.

Might make a good vape though.

sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Just find the thread on ecf - i think it's ecf, but i think i read one or two on other forums too. Some of them - most of them - did it by microwaving the ground coffee in VG for a couple minutes. 
hmm,...like i was thinking about vanilla pods, it's not going to extract by infusing in PG, it needs heat. One or two people here didit, i remember one saying it was a bit too weak. 

Nothing to lose by trying it. Sure it would gunk coils more than most juice. Not a big problem with RTAs, not like with EVOD and Nautilus coils. And all those posts i read, they just used coffee filters, so maybe some finer lab filters would reduce it so it's not even a problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

RATZ said:


> I like this. I have a pound of ducking donuts vanilla flavoured coffee that was given to me. But I hate flavoured coffees.
> Might make a good vape though.



Yes, i think most of those posts i read, it was Americans talking about their flavoured coffees...most of them seemed to have used flavoured coffees.


----------



## RATZ

I just read my original post. Damned autocorrect...

But yeah, I'm thinking vanilla coffee with a good tobacco..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I was vaping on Vanilla cream today and when I went for a "smoke" Break took a mug of coffee down with me. I thought to myself that coffee and vanilla would make an awesome mix. the next minute you guys are talking about doing it... I think that is fate stepping in and whispering DO IT!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Just found this on reddit:

*Coffee* [extracting] is also easy. A heaping tablespoon of freshly ground coffee in 15ml - 25ml of PG mixed in a glass jar then heated in a simmering water bath for about 20 minutes, then filtered yields a very strong coffee extract. Mix about 2% - 10% in e-juice for a very fresh tasting coffee that doesn't taste burnt like many coffee flavourings.

Source

Will give that a go when I get some time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I'm off to the kitchen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

seriously though can we make that a sticky on the DIY juice section?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> seriously though can we make that a sticky on the DIY juice section?



Go ahead and add it to a thread there...great idea. I also found it very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

The Chatroom is yielding some awesome stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

This chat room was most definitely a winner of note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

:hug:

I've always wanted to do that...just to see what it would look like - it looks gooood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I saw the allert that someone posted here and I went looking for it. All I could find was the reply box. took me a while to see its you post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

for the new guys 

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> for the new guys
> 
> ​




Feels like I'm back in school...only funner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I loved this kind of stuff during my school days. Dont know why I dont remember jack of it though. *gets up to fetch another beer*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

found another one 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Me too, science was one of my favourite subjects...I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yip science, electrical and technical drawing. I loved those to bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yip science, electrical and technical drawing. I loved those to bits.



I would have loved to take electrical and technical drawing (that was actually my first choice), but I needed computer science for after school 

So I ended up with woodworking (which had some basic technical drawing ) and I did some baby (computer) electronics at technicon (circuit designs). So much fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I would have loved to take electrical and technical drawing (that was actually my first choice), but I needed computer science for after school
> 
> So I ended up with woodworking (which had some basic technical drawing ) and I did some baby (computer) electronics at technicon (circuit designs). So much fun



I would have loved to do electronics but my maths wasn't good enough. funny thing though my maths sucked but I aced my electrical exams which was 99% mathematical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I would have loved to do electronics but my maths wasn't good enough. funny thing though my maths sucked but I aced my electrical exams which was 99% mathematical



School, go figure...it never really made sense until it was over

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I hear you on that one. worst thing is my wife is studying to become a teacher on pre primary level... those kids are doing in pre prime what we did in grade 2 and standard 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie

Ok - so this is way off topic, but it happened while I was working in my happy little cloud -



needless to say - we did not become friends/contacts, and I seem to have lost "her" interest.. hehe - anyway, you have to love those industrious Russians / Nigerians / ??..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Ok - so this is way off topic, but it happened while I was working in my happy little cloud -
> 
> View attachment 18506
> 
> 
> needless to say - we did not become friends/contacts, and I seem to have lost "her" interest.. hehe - anyway, you have to love those industrious Russians / Nigerians / ??..



Awesome share mate...there is really no off-topic in here - that's the whole point 

Your responses were classic too, well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

"I guess you are from somewhere cold then" 

F thats funny...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> "I guess you are from somewhere cold then"
> 
> F thats funny...


Just showed it to my wife - we are both giggling now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Awesome share mate...there is really no off-topic in here - that's the whole point
> 
> Your responses were classic too, well done


I'd love to know what the angle is, but I get these quite often. The give up way to quickly!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Chicken sh1ts...they had to concede to your superior comebacks - probably scared the crap out of them 

They were expecting an easy target and got served a DASSIE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Chicken sh1ts...they had to concede to your superior comebacks - probably scared the crap out of them
> 
> They were expecting an easy target and got served a DASSIE



Got served a DASSIE... that just sounds dirty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Chicken sh1ts...they had to concede to your superior comebacks - probably scared the crap out of them
> 
> They were expecting an easy target and got served a DASSIE


It's that, or maybe it just really got uncomfortable trying to get some smart-ass interested, sitting there, wearing almost nothing, in some god-forsaken crap-hole, with only your hard nipples to keep you company?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> It's that, or maybe it just really got uncomfortable trying to get some smart-ass interested, sitting there, wearing almost nothing, in some god-forsaken crap-hole, with only your hard nipples to keep you company?





Maybe the connection in the igloo crapped out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

poor girls probably just trying to make some money to get through med school or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> poor girls probably just trying to make some money to get through med school or something.



Then damnit she should lead with a picture...not a very clever med student

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

or she could be trolling for credit card details to fund her crack addiction. but because that call was cut short we will never know now will we.


----------



## free3dom

Yes...we will forever be won....

Oh, look a new youtube review

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Yes...we will forever be won....
> 
> Oh, look a new youtube review



Link dude link

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Maybe the connection in the igloo crapped out


ooh - hot Eskimo - I didn't consider that angle.. maybe I need to get her back on the line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

This thread is like those classes in primary school for the kids that couldn't concentrate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> poor girls probably just trying to make some money to get through med school or something.


hot Eskimo nurse! You people are killing me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Dassie said:


> hot Eskimo nurse! You people are killing me!



and all she wanted was to cuddle so she could feel warm.  sucks when your 20 and get left alone and cold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> ooh - hot Eskimo - I didn't consider that angle.. maybe I need to get her back on the line!









A hot eskimo, for science of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> or she could be trolling for credit card details to fund her crack addiction. but because that call was cut short we will never know now will we.


I will be 80, sitting there with my (now rusty) Magneto and whatever's got juice then, wondering - sweet, lost butterscotch skirt - was there something in the stars for us?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> A hot eskimo, for science of course


this is very funny! seriously, are we 12?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Dassie said:


> I will be 80, sitting there with my (now rusty) Magneto and whatever's got juice then, wondering - sweet, lost butterscotch skirt - was there something in the stars for us?



again we will never know


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> this is very funny! seriously, are we 12?



Maybe if we subtract our ages we'll get to 12

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

oooo awesome plan, whose first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

hang on found the right picture for this one...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

This could of course also have gone..."The Other Way"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> oooo awesome plan, whose first





free3dom said:


> This could of course also have gone..."The Other Way"


my money is on this one..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

but on the other hand, she does have a passion gap...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> but on the other hand, she does have a passion gap...



Gap, it's more of a canyon...but we'll call it a gap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Passion canyon... I actually do like the sound of that.. sounds durry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Not related to the passion fruit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Might be depends which flavor we are talking about here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Hmm, well ICE flavour...obviously

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Oh yeah well then... Obviously

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Passion canyon... I actually do like the sound of that.. sounds durry


bit of the "you know you are not her first.. but do you care?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

I think I am slightly saddened now - poor girl only wanted to do something special for me, and now I have had a really entertaining evening, because of her, and she will never know - in a way - really selfless of her!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I think I am slightly saddened now - poor girl only wanted to do something special for me, and now I have had a really entertaining evening, because of her, and she will never know - in a way - really selfless of her!



Agreed, a fine upstanding Nigeri.......girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Dassie said:


> bit of the "you know you are not her first.. but do you care?"



Zactly, A prime example of that would be a young Tara Reid... those blue eyes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Zactly, A prime example of that would be a young Tara Reid... those blue eyes.


aaah - Tara.. now there is a girl with real substance!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

How do you say no to those eyes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> How do you say no to those eyes
> 
> View attachment 18510


whooohoooo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


>




Bwhahaha...brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I cracked up with the theirs my pants bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I cracked up with the theirs my pants bit.



This totally had me LOLing...I love when artists don't take themselves too seriously....no P'diddy in there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie

Well, that's me - good night gentlemen - thanks for a fun little outing into the weird, sexy and wonderful.


----------



## Arthster

Good night @Dassie. Have a good one bud


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Well, that's me - good night gentlemen - thanks for a fun little outing into the weird, sexy and wonderful.



Goodnight @Dassie...try not to feel to bad about letting down the poor Eskimo girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Just re wicked my reos, filled them up and stuck in some fresh batteries 

Now for a cup of coffee and some farcry 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

@Yiannaki that sounds like a perfect evening in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Also, beware of those ing eagles


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> Also, beware of those ing eagles


The eagles are the least of my worries 

Those damn snakes are hard to spot! you hear them and next thing know you know they're attacking you!


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> The eagles are the least of my worries
> 
> Those damn snakes are hard to spot! you hear them and next thing know you know they're attacking you!



They are also painfully difficult to hit once spotted


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> They are also painfully difficult to hit once spotted


Agreed! How far into the game are you?


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed! How far into the game are you?



Not far at all, I haven't really had time to play to much...and when I did I found a buzzer, and then just spent way too much time flying all over the place...it's so pretty  

I did go on a bit of a hunting expedition - I like to upgrade everything first before I really get into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I really enjoyed FC3 though, so I am keen to spend some quality time with FC4 

Have you gotten far into it yet?


----------



## Cat

3 pages! i got left behind! Even while i left the tab open.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

It's the Chatroom dude...not the Quiet Corner

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

Pitbull? Timber? huh? i'll have to strike back with the real pitbull terrier, by the one and only Yolandi, die antwoord.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> I really enjoyed FC3 though, so I am keen to spend some quality time with FC4
> 
> Have you gotten far into it yet?


Ditto. FC3 was incredible! 

I feel that in terms of gameplay this expands on 3.

I'm undecided how I feel about the story as I'm not that far into it. I miss Vaas lol. He was such an epic character. 

I'm about 11% in according to the game menu  I've also spent way too much time running around and upgrading skills and crafting items

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Ditto. FC3 was incredible!
> 
> I feel that in terms of gameplay this expands on 3.
> 
> I'm undecided how I feel about the story as I'm not that far into it. I miss Vaas lol. He was such an epic character.
> 
> I'm about 11% in according to the game menu  I've also spent way too much time running around and upgrading skills and crafting items



Absolutely...Vaas was a total badass, great character 

I also tend to get a bit "off track" in open world games at first...then at some point I just force myself to actually play the missions 
I just like to be prepared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Pitbull? Timber? huh? i'll have to strike back with the real pitbull terrier, by the one and only Yolandi, die antwoord.



Are you referring to this little gem

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> Absolutely...Vaas was a total badass, great character
> 
> I also tend to get a bit "off track" in open world games at first...then at some point I just force myself to actually play the missions
> I just like to be prepared


What platform are u playing on bud?


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> What platform are u playing on bud?



I'm a PC guy  

Plugged in at birth


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> I'm a PC guy
> 
> Plugged in at birth


Haha rats! I thought I had found a Co op buddy 

Ps4 all the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

He's a freaking genius, almost. Have you seen them on fb? i was so amazed, the whole world likes it. Posts with like 2000 comments. Europe Eastern Europe, Russia, all over South America. i liked the concept, from the start, with Baby's On Fire. It felt almost embarrassing at first, couldn't believe what i was seeing, then next thing i see the whole world likes it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Haha rats! I thought I had found a Co op buddy
> 
> Ps4 all the way!



Damn shame...we could have taken on those damn snakes 

How is the PS4 treating you...I've only heard good things about it. Glad they made it back to the top after the PS3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> He's a freaking genius, almost. Have you seen them on fb? i was so amazed, the whole world likes it. Posts with like 2000 comments. Europe Eastern Europe, Russia, all over South America. i liked the concept, from the start, with Baby's On Fire. It felt almost embarrassing at first, couldn't believe what i was seeing, then next thing i see the whole world likes it.



This was the first I heard about it when you posted and I've been checking it out...it's insane and pretty awesome


----------



## Arthster

Did Yolandi seriously just gop on the bra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Did Yolandi seriously just gop on the bra.



She's part Eskimo...it's a sign of affection

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Just found this on reddit:
> 
> *Coffee* [extracting] is also easy. A heaping tablespoon of freshly ground coffee in 15ml - 25ml of PG mixed in a glass jar then heated in a simmering water bath for about 20 minutes, then filtered yields a very strong coffee extract. Mix about 2% - 10% in e-juice for a very fresh tasting coffee that doesn't taste burnt like many coffee flavourings.
> 
> Source
> 
> Will give that a go when I get some time



Did the extract with a very nice Kenyan grind and WOW... flavor like a mother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> She's part Eskimo...it's a sign of affection



BWhahahaha gross but bwhahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

omg! No. it started years ago. ...it's not real but it's sort of real.....it's real enough. Watch Baby's On Fire, that's where it started. it'll probably freak you out a bit. 
There has been so much journalist stuff written about them, trying to analyse. And the interviews. American and European pop show hosts, didn't know what to make of them. Seriously raw SA accents exposed to the world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Arthster said:


> Did the extract with a very nice Kenyan grind and WOW... flavor like a mother.


Well done! Just like that and you get a better coffee flavour. Sure you don't want some Black Flag Fallen for 400 bux?  ok, so it's coffee with chocolate truffles, maybe we could try making extract of Ferrero Rocher.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Well done! Just like that and you get a better coffee flavour. Sure you don't want some Black Flag Fallen for 400 bux?  ok, so it's coffee with chocolate truffles, maybe we could try making extract of Ferrero Rocher.



I wish I could unless your willing to hang on to that one till the end of Feb?


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Did the extract with a very nice Kenyan grind and WOW... flavor like a mother.



Awesome dude....now the problem is that everything you see you're gonna wonder..."How would that vape?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

remember that youtube channel will it blend... 

Here we see some left over steak... But will it vape?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I made 10 mills how much Vanilla essence do you think I can add to this one?


----------



## Cat

Every time i see the picture of FA Pizza flavour, i wonder, how can you vape pizza? :-S garlic?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> remember that youtube channel will it blend...
> 
> Here we see some left over steak... But will it vape?



 

Steak flavoured juice...I'm a bit torn...it sounds absolutely amazing and also disgusting at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

They say food flavouring, what you get in the shop, is not so concentrated, but i think the vanilla flavour is quite strong. Put one drop and try it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

Blood flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Blood flavour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Blood flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah, I am a little worried about the flavors coming out lately. Pizza bacon... although bacon and cherry goes awesome together so that could be a good flavor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah, I am a little worried about the flavors coming out lately. Pizza bacon... although bacon and cherry goes awesome together so that could be a good flavor



I'll stick to the boring flavours...some of those "alternative" flavours might drive me back to cigarettes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> Damn shame...we could have taken on those damn snakes
> 
> How is the PS4 treating you...I've only heard good things about it. Glad they made it back to the top after the PS3


I love it as much as I love my reos  it's a superb console!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> I love it as much as I love my reos  it's a superb console!



Wow, that's some high praise 

Glad to hear Sony got it right again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I am a draat sitter. I love my PS but I can not play FPS's on DS controllers. so the PC is my farm simulator, flight simulator and FPS box. the PS is for everything else.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I am a draat sitter. I love my PS but I can not play FPS's on DS controllers. so the PC is my farm simulator, flight simulator and FPS box. the PS is for everything else.



I agree. Love controllers for racing/platforming/action/facebook, but the KB+Mouse is my FPS tools of choice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

oh hell yeah. I just dont get time to play. My wife got me the lego movie game for the Vita, but this forum is just killing my time, I cannot get a break to play it. and I really want to I am a lego fan boy of note. I need like 5 kits to have the entire 2014 technique catalog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> oh hell yeah. I just dont get time to play. My wife got me the lego movie game for the Vita, but this forum is just killing my time, I cannot get a break to play it. and I really want to I am a lego fan boy of note. I need like 5 kits to have the entire 2014 technique catalog



That's amazing...I love lego, but I haven't dabbled in it much in a loong time. I just love lego porn (OMG that sounds wrong on so many levels)...I mean the fantastic stuff people build with it 

Did you see the Grand Budapest Hotel they built?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I did indeed. I am going to the lego show next year. I think they are going to have it there as well, it is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I did indeed. I am going to the lego show next year. I think they are going to have it there as well, it is amazing.




Holy crap...that's amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


>




Some people have really awesome jobs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

that's incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Some people have really awesome jobs



Agreed...and others have Vape Shops

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Good night guys, I have to be at work at 7 tomorrow morning. the JSE is shutting down at 12 for new years so its going to be a hectic one again.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Good night guys, I have to be at work at 7 tomorrow morning. the JSE is shutting down at 12 for new years so its going to be a hectic one again.



Good night bud...and good luck


----------



## Cat

goodnite!


----------



## Arthster

last one them I'm out. This is the lego mind storm and is one of my favourite toys at the moment. the computer is Linux powered and is fully programmable. the kit comes with color / light sensor, infrared sensor, servos and remote. the Computer can be linked to an Android or Apple device for more control. the infra red sensor can detect movement and aim a shooter that shoots plastics palls pretty accurately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> last one them I'm out. This is the lego mind storm and is one of my favourite toys at the moment. the computer is Linux powered and is fully programmable. the kit comes with color / light sensor, infrared sensor, servos and remote. the Computer can be linked to an Android or Apple device for more control. the infra red sensor can detect movement and aim a shooter that shoots plastics palls pretty accurately.




Bloody awesome. I read about mind storm, but never seen it. Nice


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> I love it as much as I love my reos  it's a superb console!



This year coming is going to really make the PS4 shine. We have some awesome exclusives coming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Please advise me on games. Last time had games was Quake.   i want Action / shooting like that or maybe bike racing simulator kind of thing. Where to get. Must i go to Incredible Connection or...?
i suppose i can use my laptop, to start with, it's probably adequate for the basics...then i can figure out whether to get a PS4 or build a gaming machine.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Please advise me on games. Last time had games was Quake.   i want Action / shooting like that or maybe bike racing simulator kind of thing. Where to get. Must i go to Incredible Connection or...?
> i suppose i can use my laptop, to start with, it's probably adequate for the basics...then i can figure out whether to get a PS4 or build a gaming machine.



Just head over here. They always have great specials on, and even if you don't buy there, you can find some great games and then just go to CNA/Incredible/Makro/Game, or a dedicated gaming shop and pickup a copy - I sometimes do this just because I'm in a hurry (when the games are 40GB to download) 

Might be good if you give us some specs on your laptop because they usually aren't that well suited to newer more demanding games...but I'm sure there will be something to get you going


----------



## Cat

ASUS, i7-4500U 1.8 GHz / 2.4?, Intel Graphics :-/ , 8 Gb


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> ASUS, i7-4500U 1.8 GHz / 2.4?, Intel Graphics :-/ , 8 Gb



That's not too bad actually. The Intel Graphics is a bit hit and miss, but because they are so common alot of games do support them - just the very cutting edge stuff that usually have some issues. I'd recommend you have a look over on steam and see if anything catches your fancy...then report back here and we can have a look and see if it will be suitable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

with the way games are going today and the way that demand on GPU's are growing I just forked out the money and went dual 760 GTX 2GIg GDDR and a splash of hope that it will last a while. But i am Only running a I5. The I7 handles games allot better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

jaaa, i had to get a new laptop quickly, got tired of looking at online shops, went to IC, stood there and thought i'm not gonna be doing games, so i stopped at 8 Gb, and whatever basic graphics. sht, the irony is that my main thing with laptops is a decent keyboard, and then i go home and find that the ASUS keyboard is actually crap - the spacebar is bad, i have to edit most of my posts to put in spaces. it's like it needs a hammer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

that's weird though usually ASUS Keyboard are awesome.


----------



## Necris

Cat said:


> ASUS, i7-4500U 1.8 GHz / 2.4?, Intel Graphics :-/ , 8 Gb


Asus vivobook s551?
Has the intel hd4300,not bad for on chip.will run most older games.
Ran grid autosport on medium,wont run titanfall and bf4(plays but 15-20fps)

Just be sure to set power options to max performance for cpu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Cat said:


> jaaa, i had to get a new laptop quickly, got tired of looking at online shops, went to IC, stood there and thought i'm not gonna be doing games, so i stopped at 8 Gb, and whatever basic graphics. sht, the irony is that my main thing with laptops is a decent keyboard, and then i go home and find that the ASUS keyboard is actually crap - the spacebar is bad, i have to edit most of my posts to put in spaces. it's like it needs a hammer.


Agreed,the keyboard is badly laid out,mine has a stupid asus button wasting a space,no media keys whatsoever...
Browsing is okay,but for work its almost useless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> with the way games are going today and the way that demand on GPU's are growing I just forked out the money and went dual 760 GTX 2GIg GDDR and a splash of hope that it will last a while. But i am Only running a I5. The I7 handles games allot better.



That's a great setup! Even for the latest games 

I run i5 too and haven't seen many games that max out all 4 cores at the same time (and even when they do they run smooth with some tweaking). My graphics has been on hold for a while...still running a 560Ti and even FarCry4 still runs beautifully with some settings lowered 

And next year when GTA5 and Witcher 3 lands on PC my poor little machine is going to look like a bloody abacus  
GTA / Witcher has been my upgrade signposts for the last few cycles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> jaaa, i had to get a new laptop quickly, got tired of looking at online shops, went to IC, stood there and thought i'm not gonna be doing games, so i stopped at 8 Gb, and whatever basic graphics. sht, the irony is that my main thing with laptops is a decent keyboard, and then i go home and find that the ASUS keyboard is actually crap - the spacebar is bad, i have to edit most of my posts to put in spaces. it's like it needs a hammer.



I go completely ape-poo when my keyboard is not 100% perfect 

I'm a keyboard junkie, only use the mouse when I have to  If it's still new then it might loosen up over time (or you can sit and click it 1000 times, because clearly we have nothing to do with our time ).

But there are many exceptional games you can get into with that setup...newer isn't always better. My all time favourite games are actually fairly old

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

After my experience with SLI i will rather go with lower end cards and bridge then spend mega bucks on a single card... like this bad boy...

http://www.takealot.com/asus-geforce-gtx-titan-black-gddr5-6gb-graphics-card/PLID34155660

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Necris said:


> Asus vivobook s551?
> Has the intel hd4300,not bad for on chip.will run most older games.
> Ran grid autosport on medium,wont run titanfall and bf4(plays but 15-20fps)
> 
> Just be sure to set power options to max performance for cpu



I have to say that I am absolutely impressed by the quality and performance of the engine they use for GRID. Simply amazing, and happy to hear it performs well even on Intel chipsets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> After my experience with SLI i will rather go with lower end cards and bridge then spend mega bucks on a single card... like this bad boy...
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/asus-geforce-gtx-titan-black-gddr5-6gb-graphics-card/PLID34155660



Nope...can't even look  
That would kill my vape budget

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I go completely ape-poo when my keyboard is not 100% perfect
> 
> I'm a keyboard junkie, only use the mouse when I have to  If it's still new then it might loosen up over time (or you can sit and click it 1000 times, because clearly we have nothing to do with our time ).
> 
> But there are many exceptional games you can get into with that setup...newer isn't always better. My all time favourite games are actually fairly old



Me to. that's why when I had the chance financially I went for the S.T.R.I.K.E 7 and the R.A.T 7

I hate cordless mice. they always die out on me at the most critical point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Me to. that's why when I had the chance financially I went for the S.T.R.I.K.E 7 and the R.A.T 7
> 
> I hate cordless mice. they always die out on me at the most critical point



I couldn't agree more....I had one Logitech G7 and never a wireless mouse again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

turns at just under 16K there is no way in hell I will spend that kind of money on a single GPU

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> turns at just under 16K there is no way in hell I will spend that kind of money on a single GPU



Me either, just think of the Reos you can buy with that 

Okay, okay, I seem to have a one-track mind when it comes to spending money lately

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

however if it was a limited edition hows your mother mod... That would be a completely different box of kittens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> however if it was a limited edition hows your mother mod... That would be a completely different box of kittens



And then you have to get the "She's fine, thanks for asking" RBA to go with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> And then you have to get the "She's fine, thanks for asking" RBA to go with it



Its a must, what good is a mod without a head..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Its a must, what good is a mod without a head..



It's the headless modman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Classic...


----------



## Arthster

and what is that I see over there...




http://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s/LEMO-Eleaf-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Kit-5ml-Silver


----------



## Arthster

I swear I am bout this far -->..<-- away from selling a kidney for one of these..

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Smok-Guardian-II-E-pipe


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> and what is that I see over there...
> 
> View attachment 18550
> 
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s/LEMO-Eleaf-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Kit-5ml-Silver



Bwhahahaha 

Even the pug wants a Lemo...I don't blame him 



Arthster said:


> I swear I am bout this far -->..<-- away from selling a kidney for one of these..
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Smok-Guardian-II-E-pipe



Do it...do it...do it....who needs kidneys anyways


----------



## Arthster

Don't tempt me, I know a muttie shop just up the road that pays cash...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## qball

Just me or are the mozzies absolutely nuts this year? I have never seen so many and where I'm sitting now it sounds a world war 2 squadron of dive bombers coming in for attack...

My poor dog is constantly scratching. Insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> Just me or are the mozzies absolutely nuts this year? I have never seen so many and where I'm sitting now it sounds a world war 2 squadron of dive bombers coming in for attack...
> 
> My poor dog is constantly scratching. Insane



Not just you...they are positively swarming over here too. Not sure why but they are driving me bloody crazy 

I need some Citronella vape to keep them at bay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## qball

There is no way that could taste good...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> There is no way that could taste good...



Haha, yeah probably not...but if it keeps those damn mosqies away from me I might just do it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

At this point in time the only thing that seems to work for mossies is replacing the can of air freshener in those white timer things with a can of peaceful sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Yeah... One more bite and I'll be anemic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

qball said:


> Yeah... One more bite and I'll be anemic



Bloody wannabe vampires


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm also being attacked in Durbs by mozzies. I had to search for the anti mozzies pads. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm also being attacked in Durbs by mozzies. I had to search for the anti mozzies pads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Haha, anti mozzies pads...I have two of those, one attached to each arm - they don't keep them away, but they do exterminate with extreme prejudice  

Since I switched to vaping, I find the smell of those pads unbearable


----------



## Cat

i tossed the Freshpak brew i had going because i found that PnP had organic rooibos with unbleached teabags. This is going to stand in hot water for a while now.





And jeera. Both rooibos and jeera will get a second dose, second infusion after a few days,to make it more concentrated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> i tossed the Freshpak brew i had going because i found that PnP had organic rooibos with unbleached teabags. This is going to stand in hot water for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 18587
> 
> 
> 
> And jeera. Both rooibos and jeera will get a second dose, second infusion after a few days,to make it more concentrated.
> 
> View attachment 18590



But when do you vape it?


----------



## Cat

Testing after brewing/infusing and then steeping. All these are flavour concentrates - or at least the spices will be...the rooibos, i think it might be....i dunno, maybe it would need like 30% or more, even 50% - iow, would have to mix with only VG Nicotine. 

This is all experimental, with only some intuition for guidelines.  Or themes, maybe, raher than guidelines. 

So, the rooibos, i dunno. i will test it, taste it, at like 20%, see what that's like. Depends, like do you like rooibos tea. i don't, i don't like the smell of it, when someone makes it next to me in the office kitchen when i'm getting coffee. i don't even drink tea. But somehow i got the idea that rooibos might be nice for vaping, with spices to perk it up. 

The spices are for adding to tobacco flavours...like a synthetic tobacco flavour as the base flavour, with a few drops of jeera and maybe cinnamon and so on. But that's all part of the tobacco story, the NET story. [...] 
The goal is to get to an EDV; tobacco ++. 

ooh, ja, there is one exception to my rule, though - skyblue Happy Holidays. That's shown me that i can like something other than tobacco - but not as ADV, and it's not going to lead me back into trying other flavours. The rule still stands - no fruit flavours, definitely no bakery/cake flavours. One thing i learned from it, is that a little menthol can be nice; but menthol, not any mint flavours. 

Thank goodness for internet forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

i was even trying to change my avatar pic to tobacco leaves. Make a statement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

@Cat very interesting ideas. I don't like tea either, but then I've been vaping many flavours of which I would never consider cosuming the real product - I will not now, nor will I ever, consider vaping a broccoli and/or cauliflower juice 

I think I'm just excited by the idea of snatching a flavour from a real world thing and vaping it. Just seems almost magical, except it's totally scientific...so I'm confused...but excited


----------



## Cat

This one i'd never heard of before...


----------



## free3dom

Wow, me either...and LOL @ "Cloudy" 

Looking at that I think vaping products need to come with a sticker too "Warning: Vaping can Bankrupt You"


----------



## johan

Here's an international review: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend/3033/van-erkoms-assegai-cloudy

Who remembers "Navy cut"?

Oh! here's a local supplier of "Assegai": http://www.wesleys.co.za/tobaccopricelist.htm#local and "Assegai" is a local brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Note how that warning looks like a label stuck onto the pack. "Looks like", but it's incorporated or sort of superimposed on the original packet printing. Something i saw on Wesley's Tobacconist site yesterday...



> *Houseblend tobaccos have always been an important part of Wesley’s business.
> They allow us to continue to offer a comprehensive range of both natural and aromatic blends (and combinations) while the branded counterparts have been disappearing from our market – especially the English-type blends.*
> 
> Not long ago the Department of Health decided, in their wisdom, that adhesive health warnings which can be removed from the containers (with no matter how much difficulty), are no longer acceptable. Normally that applies to tins and plastic pouches or containers.
> This could be the end for even more tobacco brands, where the warning is not actually printed on the container.



i suppose that would mean packaged tobacco from countries that don't have the mandatory warning law, but it would also be an issue for tobacco blenders/brands like Mac Baren, that the warning would have to comply with the specifications of all the countries where the product is sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

hah  ja Johan, i spent a couple hours there last night, and with Wesley's.  
it's coming together, all the learning about NET and tobaccos. Like one oke said on the ecf NET thread, his learning about tobaccos had only started after he got into vaping and NETs. Same with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

i think i need tobaccos from both Wesley's and Sturk's. Wesley's list Zoggy's at Gateway mall but i doubt that they'd have the specific Wesley's house blends i want, so i'll probably have to order them, to Zoggy's, They do say all over the site that it is illegal to use postal services or to use internet for selling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat

ja, the reviews there are helpful. A very long list. i see that the NET guys go by the blenders' descriptions, and one of the main NET makers uses the blenders' descriptions for most of her NET juices and extracts, verbatim.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat

...And i'm _that_ close to buying a pipe.  ...Just think, none of this extraction/maceration, filtering, experimenting,...just learn how to fill a pipe - and i'm sure i'd stuff it up doing what they say most beginners do - too many rapid hits, overheating it. i tell myself, you don't want to spend R1000 or so on a pipe, that you might not use, that you don't _want_ to use. And cheap pipes, nah, that could be even worse.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> ...And i'm _that_ close to buying a pipe.  ...Just think, none of this extraction/maceration, filtering, experimenting,...just learn how to fill a pipe - and i'm sure i'd stuff it up doing what they say most beginners do - too many rapid hits, overheating it. i tell myself, you don't want to spend R1000 or so on a pipe, that you might not use, that you don't _want_ to use. And cheap pipes, nah, that could be even worse.



Don't give in to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

You see, the tobacco craving - or the tobacco liking...certainly not cigarettes - i feel a bit peeved when i think of what all i was smoking. ...i also tell myself, at least it would not be as bad as cigarettes - but of course it is still smoke. 
btw, pipe smoking has increased in the US - because of the taxes, it works out much less expensive to smoke a pipe. And there is the image thing, that has changed, cigarettes stopped being cool long ago,and there's all the nice descriptions of pipe tobaccos, all the traditional stuff that sounds nice.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> You see, the tobacco craving - or the tobacco liking...certainly not cigarettes - i feel a bit peeved when i think of what all i was smoking. ...i also tell myself, at least it would not be as bad as cigarettes - but of course it is still smoke.
> btw, pipe smoking has increased in the US - because of the taxes, it works out much less expensive to smoke a pipe. And there is the image thing, that has changed, cigarettes stopped being cool long ago,and there's all the nice descriptions of pipe tobaccos, all the traditional stuff that sounds nice.



I actually switched to smoking pipe tobacco (rolled my own cigs with it) for 13 years before I started vaping. And it was every bit as bad as the cigs (with the increased tar it's actually worse in some respects) - except it smelled a lot nicer 

And it was a lot cheaper too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

13 years! ...Did you never try pipe? ja, i know, they are fiddly, most unsuited to modern hectic lifestyle. (Nice reading about all laid-back old style English and American references in these pipe tobacco descriptions.) The first thing i think about with pipes is gettting juice in the mouth. Although i suppose now with the filters that doesn't happen. 
The tar, i don't know...in terms of the phlegmy/chest effect it would produce, compared to cigarettes. But it doesn't have the chemicals. 

(Another subject there, that i've been learning and revising my ideas about extracts.Casings and aromatics, iow flavourings.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> 13 years! ...Did you never try pipe? ja, i know, they are fiddly, most unsuited to modern hectic lifestyle. (Nice reading about all laid-back old style English and American references in these pipe tobacco descriptions.) The first thing i think about with pipes is gettting juice in the mouth. Although i suppose now with the filters that doesn't happen.
> The tar, i don't know...in terms of the phlegmy/chest effect it would produce, compared to cigarettes. But it doesn't have the chemicals.
> 
> (Another subject there, that i've been learning and revising my ideas about extracts.Casings and aromatics, iow flavourings.)



I had a small pipe that I got from my grandfather, a nice little Briar Shorty (a stealth pipe, in as much as a tobacco pipe can be stealthy), but I only used it a handful of times. It just didn't really suit me to "whip out" a pipe  Was a nice smoke, but I much prefered the rollies. The fact that those tobaccos have less additives becomes apparent when you light them and they go out 30secs later as they have no accelarants (or whatever they use to keep a cigarette burning. This was great to me, but I did burn through lighters / ligher fluid like a madman 

I also smoked them unfiltered and over time they wreaked havoc on my lung capacity. This was exactly what led me to looking seriously at vaping. I enjoyed it, but I would definitely not go back to it - vaping is now my normal 

Just found the pipe, here's a pic:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cat

yeah i can't afford to lose any more lung capacity, i think it's a major weak point. ...And i like not having that phlegm/congestion. (And my mom, she had also got to more than 20 a day.) Not that i had much of it, but i realised after a few weeks of vaping. 
uhhh, that...saltpetre, i always forget the chemical name, provides oxygen in combustion, used to make gunpowder. Cigarette companies reduced it a few years ago; we noticed that our cigarettes kept going out, then only found out some time later, that cig companies had been asked to reduce it. Somehow. But there are many other chemicals in cigarettes. Flavour enhancers, "addiction enhancers",..........Why i would prefer to avoid using that sort of stuff in eliquid. Like that Smooth and Vape Wizard and so on. 

PS: This "pipe idea", come to think of it, i could always roll a skyf like that with the pipe tobacco i get for extracts, no need to get involved in it with a pipe. 

PPS: Potassium Nitrate ...reminded in google results, it is majorly used in preserving meats - ham and salted beef and so on. Sausages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Lung capacity is a very rare commodity, and vaping (or maybe just lack of smoking) has given me quite a bit of it back 

I'd rather invest in an e-Pipe 

That said, if you do want to test the pipe tobacco, rolling is a very easy way to go. I can even do it while driving 
Obviously it's not ideal, but if you can keep it in check...maybe one every now and then just for the taste, then it's no worse than getting fall down drunk during New Years 

I'm steering clear of tobacco as far as possible (I don't even vape tobacco flavours frequently), as the word "moderation" does not seem to exist in my vocabulary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

i think moderation could be included in my vocabulary now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> i think moderation could be included in my vocabulary now.



Good for you...I'd like to but after way too many benders (on various things) that lasted months or years, I've just given in and now either stop or go all out...I really have trouble with idling


----------



## Arthster

I don't miss smoking but I do miss my pipes. man that was some good smoking. I wont take it up again but that is one part of my smoking life that will be sorely missed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I don't miss smoking but I do miss my pipes. man that was some good smoking. I wont take it up again but that is one part of my smoking life that will be sorely missed.



I totally agree...there are some parts of smoking that I do miss. I found rolling my cigs very relaxing, my little ritual before smoking.

Luckily now I've replaced that ritual with coil building and/or wicking 

You definitely need to get yourself a pipe though, just to "scratch that itch"


----------



## Arthster

The first one is on its way. but its only shipping on the 15th so got a bit of wait. Seriously cannot wait though. The second one will hopefully come end of this month.

Like I said I am not giving up on my new years resolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> View attachment 18828



And now I know why they're sometimes called coconuts


----------



## Arthster

That is just a scary thought 

But also very true


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That is just a scary thought
> 
> But also very true



And coconuts have milk in them


----------



## Cat

omg, that is a man's butt. And yak to the Guinness too. It's like double-thick malted lager. 
i might find some others to try but now i know i like pilsner, only. @free3dom , wrt...uhh, overdoing it, and so on, i had to think about it for a few minutes before i said that i think i could now include 'moderation' in my vocabulary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Also very true. I am just gratful that evolution has bettered the packaging. Nothing worse the hair in your milk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

Some organic VG is made from coconut oil.


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Some organic VG is made from coconut oil.



I wonder if that would work. It would tast flippen nice.


----------



## Cat

They don't have 'milk' in them. i dunno where/how they get that coconut milk and coconut cream - like in Thai curry and stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah its more like water isn't it?


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah its more like water isn't it?



Indeed, but it's called milk


----------



## Arthster

Maybe the guys that named it made the same connection @free3dom did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Maybe the guys that named it made the same connection @free3dom did



Horn....uh....clever guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

nope. No flavour. The end result is all the same, chemically. That's why some people,like from the chemical or food tech point ofview, think it doesn't matter whether it is made from vegetable oil or from animal carcasses. Some people are kind of 'in denial' about it. it's also an alcohol, btw - chemically. PG and VG.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> omg, that is a man's butt. And yak to the Guinness too. It's like double-thick malted lager.
> i might find some others to try but now i know i like pilsner, only. @free3dom , wrt...uhh, overdoing it, and so on, i had to think about it for a few minutes before i said that i think i could now include 'moderation' in my vocabulary.



mod·er·a·tion
the avoidance of excess or extremes, especially in one's behavior or political opinions

Hell no...I don't have that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Wait alcohol you say... I am wondering were I can get coconuts from this time of year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> nope. No flavour. The end result is all the same, chemically. That's why some people,like from the chemical or food tech point ofview, think it doesn't matter whether it is made from vegetable oil or from animal carcasses. Some people are kind of 'in denial' about it. it's also an alcohol, btw - chemically. PG and VG.



Very interesting...I always kind of sucked at chemistry


----------



## Cat

Nope, it's called ...i think? - at least in India, it's called coconut water. Very refreshing. Green coconuts. Chop off the top with a panga.


----------



## Arthster

Yeah me to. Only time I got it right was when it was suppose to blow up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Nope, it's called ...i think? - at least in India, it's called coconut water. Very refreshing. Green coconuts. Chop off the top with a panga.



that does sound good though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

saltpetre? Potassium Nitrate? i made gunpowder when i was a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Nope, it's called ...i think? - at least in India, it's called coconut water. Very refreshing. Green coconuts. Chop off the top with a panga.



I've seen those, they use it for some religious ceremonies (at least the Indians in Mauritius do). Very weird looking


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> saltpetre? Potassium Nitrate? i made gunpowder when i was a kid.



I got a copy of the Anarchists Cookbook when I was in primary school and got up to all kinds of no good

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

I feel like a drink with an umbrella in it now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I got a copy of the Anarchists Cookbook when I was in primary school and got up to all kinds of no good



That book got me into so much crap. My dad had this mother of a oxy acetylene torch set. that + cookbook = hiding X plenty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I feel like a drink with an umbrella in it now





Real men don't drink umbrella drinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

dude that pink drink thing is false. in Mozambique men do drink pink drinks, Real men remember it the next morning. tipitinto and sparrberry. 12% ethanol. Makes for some crap diving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

> the avoidance of excess or extremes, especially in one's behavior or political opinions



i think i might be getting more moderate in the behaviour - in a way - but not much in the political opinions. ...The two can interact, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> i think i might be getting more moderate in the behaviour - in a way - but not much in the political opinions. ...The two can interact, though.



I learnt to keep quiet, that allowed me to stay at the party for longer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat

Umbrella drinks  ...reminds me, one friend, Bulgarian, when i showed her the Klipdrift Black Gold i'd bought, said they considered it to be a ladies' drink. She'd been telling us how they make grappa for Christmas parties. (Traditional distilled stuff.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Grappa has had me doing some bad stuff in the past... Atleast i think it was grappa. I got it from the Portuguese fest.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

Here I am expressing an opinion...in "not moderation"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

That looks like me in traffic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That looks like me in traffic.



Yeah, but you have one less arm...for the horn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Yeah, but you have one less arm...for the horn



that is true.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> that is true.



Just once I'd like to take a tank into traffic...just once

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Good night gents I am off before I am late for work... again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Goodnight bud...enjoy the last vape of the day


----------



## Cat

Cheers. i was late for work every day. Even though i chose the 9 to 5:30 option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I'm always late for places I don't want to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

> Just once I'd like to take a tank into traffic...just once



i used to think i'd like to get one of those old Ford bakkies, F250 whatever, and put hardcore bullbars on it. With spikes for people that rode on my arse.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> i used to think i'd like to get one of those old Ford bakkies, F250 whatever, and put hardcore bullbars on it. With spikes for people that rode on my arse.



That'll do the trick...and on the front for the idiots that cut me off


----------



## free3dom

BTW...how did the tea extraction go?


----------



## Cat

i haven't checked it for a couple days...i think it is fermenting, i think it is something that should be done with heat - hot water bath - for a few hours and then filtered. 
i hope i can get to the lab supplies shop tomorrow, and find out what filters they have. It seems that most [?] of the 'netizens' on the ecf thread use poly felt filters cut to fit French coffee presses. The place they get it from does not ship out of US, i know. And ebay and google, no luck. Either industrial suppliers' websites or 100 micron and 200 micron filters for aquariums. No luck with any .za lab supplies either. i need 3 microns. Or 5 if that's all i can get.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> i haven't checked it for a couple days...i think it is fermenting, i think it is something that should be done with heat - hot water bath - for a few hours and then filtered.
> i hope i can get to the lab supplies shop tomorrow, and find out what filters they have. It seems that most [?] of the 'netizens' on the ecf thread use poly felt filters cut to fit French coffee presses. The place they get it from does not ship out of US, i know. And ebay and google, no luck. Either industrial suppliers' websites or 100 micron and 200 micron filters for aquariums. No luck with any .za lab supplies either. i need 3 microns. Or 5 if that's all i can get.



Fermenting...ohhhh....Tea booze


----------



## Cat

oohh :-S That is pushing me on, seeing that valley vapour stuff. i haven't even slept. agh and it's after midday now. Need to go to lab supplies, need to go to Gateway tobaconist...but i need to get spare tyre fixed  ...oh hell yes, a risk, there is sht there with street vendors,.... lemme see how i feel after a cold shower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> oohh :-S That is pushing me on, seeing that valley vapour stuff. i haven't even slept. agh and it's after midday now. Need to go to lab supplies, need to go to Gateway tobaconist...but i need to get spare tyre fixed  ...oh hell yes, a risk, there is sht there with street vendors,.... lemme see how i feel after a cold shower.



Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Remembered that i'd forgotten to go to PO and do vehicle licence renewals - 5 of them  - and they all expired on 30th December - which is odd, it wasn't like that before, so i think, i dunno, did they change it because of the PO trouble. $$$ 
And i'm still sitting here vaping. No moderation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Remembered that i'd forgotten to go to PO and do vehicle licence renewals - 5 of them  - and they all expired on 30th December - which is odd, it wasn't like that before, so i think, i dunno, did they change it because of the PO trouble. $$$
> And i'm still sitting here vaping. No moderation.



Absolutely....fck moderation, and the license renewals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

"What's in my hand right now?" 

yum


----------



## Cat



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


>



Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Kanger Subtank Mini 22mm and Nano 18mm, say pre-orders will ship in 15 days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Kanger Subtank Mini 22mm and Nano 18mm, say pre-orders will ship in 15 days...



I hope someone sells the whole set...I want them all


----------



## Cat

They say 4-5ml in the Mini - call it 4ml, not bad, good for people who need the 22mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> They say 4-5ml in the Mini - call it 4ml, not bad, good for people who need the 22mm.



Wow, that's better than I expected. That would probably put the RBA size at around 3ml, fairly decent for a small device


----------



## Cat

Altho someone said the Subtank RBA was hard to build on, so these smaller ones would be worse. The air ring looks quite different on the Nano but i didn't look closely at all the pics. The usual good photos on kangeronline.com . Prices are good, 59, 49, 39.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Altho someone said the Subtank RBA was hard to build on, so these smaller ones would be worse. The air ring looks quite different on the Nano but i didn't look closely at all the pics. The usual good photos on kangeronline.com . Prices are good, 59, 49, 39.



Actually after looking at the build deck I think the mini might even be the easier one to build on - it has two "posts" instead of a solid base which will make it far easier in the confined space.

And these are indeed priced very well...the price on the Authentic KF4 is looking more ridiculous every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

@free3dom , are you on fb, got Kanger?
//OOOHHH!!


> First batch Subtank Mini&Nano is about to leaving their home. Our babies will arriving your home in about 5-7 days. It's not to late to order more for first batch of Subtank Mini&Nano Order here www.kangeronline.com











https://www.facebook.com/kangertechecigarettes/posts/738346099575370

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> @free3dom , are you on fb, got Kanger?
> //OOOHHH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kangertechecigarettes/posts/738346099575370



Awesome 

I swear if they didn't have those damned red seals I might have been able to ignore these...but as it stands I'm totally smitten, like a bull chasing a matador 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Cat

Yes! Exactly. That got me the first time i saw a pic of one. Really silly, isn't it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

That dosn't look like much of a sweatshop to me


----------



## Arthster

Been a while since I lasted posted here. 

To me it looks like she got them all right, I didnt see fail in any of those
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Been a while since I lasted posted here.
> 
> To me it looks like she got them all right, I didnt see fail in any of those
> ​



Bwhahahaha, at least she looks good failing


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That dosn't look like much of a sweatshop to me


It's not a sweatshop...it's a vapeshop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I think she would look good at anything.


----------



## free3dom

Especially activities involving blowing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat

it reminds me of the fanny Cloupor video - someone picked on some point of her demo and she said ''im not a vaper...'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Is it just me, or has the chat room become less... chatty?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

So what have you guys got planed for the weekend?


----------



## free3dom

It has 

Let's fix that....

Chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty chatty



But the entire forum seems to be a bit "slower" at the start of the year as everyone gets back to business...hope it will pick up again once the dust settles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I noticed this. In December you couldn't get a word, now there is an echo


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> So what have you guys got planed for the weekend?



Oh you know....VAPING 

No "real" plans yet...but I'll definitely be vaping 
You got anything interesting on?



Arthster said:


> I noticed this. In December you couldn't get a word, now there is an echo



I hear you............(I hear you)


----------



## free3dom

BTW...did you see the VapeCon website is live.....OMG can't friggin wait


----------



## Arthster

Yeah going to Sky Blue with @gripen tomorrow. And then probably some vaping after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> BTW...did you see the VapeCon website is live.....OMG can't friggin wait



I noticed. It is going to be awesome. date is marked in my calendar at work so my boss knows not to book anything. or else evil things will befall him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah going to Sky Blue with @gripen tomorrow. And then probably some vaping after that.



Your poor wallet 

I'm just waiting for their Samsung 25Rs to come in so I can go drop by for a visit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Na i'm not buying. Pay day is on Tuesday, I have 3 items coming in this month. Tuesday is number 1 and 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I noticed. It is going to be awesome. date is marked in my calendar at work so my boss knows not to book anything. or else evil things will befall him.



Will probably also need the 31st to recover from the silver plating that is bound to occur 



Arthster said:


> Na i'm not buying. Pay day is on Tuesday, I have 3 items coming in this month. Tuesday is number 1 and 2



Ohhh, more goodies - I'm trying the waiting game for a bit...it's not going well - I wake up in cold sweat at night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

This year I am/ going big big. I am stil getting the Guardian this month, and next week is Reo month.

Not next week... Next month (If Bonuses are good, If they great there might just be a M50 on the card to)


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> This year I am/ going big big. I am stil getting the Guardian this month, and next week is Reo month.
> 
> Not next week... Next month (If Bonuses are good, If they great there might just be a M50 on the card to)



Whoohoo, on both (all three) counts....I'll go big, but trying my best to just wait for the dust to settle on some of the new devices. Already got the M50 though so I'm not entirely "innocent" 

And as soon as the 25Rs land at SkyBlue I'll pick up some of those and some more DIY stuff (and probably some juices while I'm at it)...oh crap, it's starting again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Whoohoo, on both (all three) counts....I'll go big, but trying my best to just wait for the dust to settle on some of the new devices. Already got the M50 though so I'm not entirely "innocent"
> 
> And as soon as the 25Rs land at SkyBlue I'll pick up some of those and some more DIY stuff (and probably some juices while I'm at it)...oh crap, it's starting again



Pointless fighting... just ease into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Pointless fighting... just ease into it.



Yeah...I'll probably give in to the dark side soon. Just going to try staying "clean" through April-May to build up some big funds for VapeCon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

OH that is a very good point. I forgot about the spend at vape con.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

So we need to find a cool name for our many talented juice makers. something like liquateer maybe. If the make really awesome juice we could call them Master Liquateers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> So we need to find a cool name for our many talented juice makers. something like liquateer maybe. If the make really awesome juice we could call them Master Liquateers



I actually love that one "Liquateers"....I think it might stick, well done bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I actually love that one "Liquateers"....I think it might stick, well done bud



Thanks bud .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Well that was a short name finding session 

Should have started with something stupid - save the best for last

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Well that was a short name finding session
> 
> Should have started with something stupid - save the best for last



Yeah it did seem a little anticlimactic 

We now just need to spread the word and hope it catches on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

So in the spirit of "keeping it going" let met think up some not so good ones, just to prove how good liquateers is...

Juicers 
Liquifiers 
Blenders 
Juice Doctors 
DDIY (Don't Do It Yourselvers) aka DIFM (Do It For Me-ers) 

And I'm out


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> So in the spirit of "keeping it going" let met think up some not so good ones, just to prove how good liquateers is...
> 
> Juicers
> Liquifiers
> Blenders
> Juice Doctors
> DDIY (Don't Do It Yourselvers) aka DIFM (Do It For Me-ers)
> 
> And I'm out



 DDIY... That's hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mixologists

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Gazzacpt said:


> Mixologists



That is actually a good one.


----------



## free3dom

Gazzacpt said:


> Mixologists



It's good, but it's already taken


----------



## Cat

10 bottles PG on order from skyblue. ...dumbass, dunno how i thought 4 would be enough, a week or 2 ago. and 4 bottles Happy Holidays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> 10 bottles PG on order from skyblue. ...dumbass, dunno how i thought 4 would be enough, a week or 2 ago. and 4 bottles Happy Holidays.



Ohh goodies 

I'm still loving every drop (cloud?) of this damn Happy Holidays 

Is the PG for extractions?


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Ohh goodies
> 
> I'm still loving every drop (cloud?) of this damn Happy Holidays
> 
> Is the PG for extractions?



Me to... I cant get enough of this stuff. I keep having to restrict my self.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

oh yes. (PG for extractions.)

and i will be happy, with HH, because now i will have 18mg. the 12mg i have , after one tank, i get edgy, need nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Me to... I cant get enough of this stuff. I keep having to restrict my self.



Tried that...didn't work 
And the last one I got was 18mg - it's nice, but kicks my a$$

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> oh yes. (PG for extractions.)
> 
> and i will be happy, with HH, because now i will have 18mg. the 12mg i have , after one tank, i get edgy, need nicotine.



Hehe, after one tank on 18mg...I get wooozy


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Tried that...didn't work
> And the last one I got was 18mg - it's nice, but kicks my a$$



Lmfao that is a catch 22. Either no sillver or no Happy Happy. Screw that I will be silver all the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

yeah but those are not EVODs

but look at it this way, it kicks your ass, that is compensation for not having WTA /etc that you got in tobacco.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Lmfao I that is a catch 22. Either no sillver or no Happy Happy. Screw that I will be silver all the time.



That is exactly how it's been going 
Finally I've now loaded it in the Kayfun with a 1.3 Ohm coil vaping it at 15W...pure heaven with a devilish kick


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> yeah but those are not EVODs
> 
> but look at it this way, it kicks your ass, that is compensation for not having WTA /etc that you got in tobacco.



I agree...the nicotine delivery in vape may be slower, but it is definitely purer - so it wins


----------



## Arthster

I am only sticking to 6volt juices now, 18volt even in the mPT3 has been putting me down lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I am only sticking to 6volt juices now, 18volt even in the mPT3 has been putting me down lately



I'm still good on 12volts...as long as I stay above 1 Ohm 

Can't stand losing more TH so I'll just stick to higher resistance instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I actually haven't tried 12volts yet, Maybe I should give that a go and see how that works out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I actually haven't tried 12volts yet, Maybe I should give that a go and see how that works out.



It's where I started...and I keep coming back 
6 is too weak, 18 too strong...12 is just right for me 

6 would work fine for high airflow devices, but I still prefer a slightly tighter draw and mouth to lung...when I do go "full lung" I tend to take little "silver breaks" in between hits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I should try that with the Kayfun's. I have noticed that I can sit and vape for hours on end with the kayfun running 6volt juice.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I should try that with the Kayfun's. I have noticed that I can sit and vape for hours on end with the kayfun running 6volt juice.



I can do the same in the Kayfun and Taifun on 12mg, but with Lemo even with the airflow closed I still need a bit of time between hits 

All my DIY juice is 12mg as well - I'd like to take it down to 6 (or lower) but first I need to find a way to put the TH back when doing that - haven't had much time to experiment lately. And the Happy Holidays isn't helping my motivation to make my own juice


----------



## Cat

TH , that bit of menthol. 

But i find TH or suck straight in, i cannot control it like with a cig,somehow. it makes me cough.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> TH , that bit of menthol.
> 
> But i find TH or suck straight in, i cannot control it like with a cig,somehow. it makes me cough.



Menthol does give a TH, but it's a different kind of TH...it's good to add a bit extra to an existing hit, but not by itself 

The hit you get off high nic is much closer to what it is with a cigarette IMO...and that's the one I'm after for cloning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

was reading yesterday (new fb group, DIY TOBACCO EJUICE)...the WTA is supposed to be what provides the relaxing effect of smoking, but one person said it also related to the...ammonia process they do with cigarette tobacco, it makes kind of "free base" nicotine, like making crack cocaine from cocaine.
Apparently some few of the NET guys used to buy WTA, but it's not readily available and there are major/serious issues with FDA regulation.
Now today there is something else mentioned, in a new post, some other extract...


............Trimethyl Pyrazine.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/diytobaccoejuice/permalink/824485447612274/
closed group, so post maybe not visible to you, in which case...



> Note that Tabanon/Tabanone (tobacco flavor molecules) is available by itself from flavor apprentice.
> 
> What got me thinking along these lines (as so far i'm a purist) , im vaping the last of a NET from one of my favorite vendors (wont mention names, not my place to start rumours) , its a burley mix, but almost...too good, too nutty, the hint of chocolatey goodness is frontline on my pallate. Trimethyl Pyrazine?
> 
> I've got half a dozen burleys mixed 3 different ways (as far as the heat and cold maceration) and all i'm getting are "notes"


http://thevaperstable.com/diy-e-liquid-additional-ingredients/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Some really nice DIY reading...thanks bud


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> was reading yesterday (new fb group, DIY TOBACCO EJUICE)...the WTA is supposed to be what provides the relaxing effect of smoking, but one person said it also related to the...ammonia process they do with cigarette tobacco, it makes kind of "free base" nicotine, like making crack cocaine from cocaine.
> Apparently some few of the NET guys used to buy WTA, but it's not readily available and there are major/serious issues with FDA regulation.
> Now today there is something else mentioned, in a new post, some other extract...
> 
> 
> ............Trimethyl Pyrazine.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/diytobaccoejuice/permalink/824485447612274/
> closed group, so post maybe not visible to you, in which case...
> 
> 
> http://thevaperstable.com/diy-e-liquid-additional-ingredients/


WTA available here: http://www.aromaejuice.com/Unflavored-DIY-Whole-Tobacco-Alkaloid-WTA-Bottle-unflavDIYWTA.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

Andre, thanks. i'm going for it. That's as close as you can get, i think. The rest is...the cigarette tobacco companies process stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

_blast!_ South Africa not there. Aus, Canada, some of EU countries (the Western ones), Brazil - but not Argetina or Colombia...what the hell. That was the registration; i know the same thing will happen when i try to check out.


----------



## Cat

i sent msg asking them to add South Africa.


----------



## Cat

HAHHAHAHH     Arthster's new avatar pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I am just so happy about happy Holidays being around all year long...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

So you picked it up because i mentioned it? i was roaming around today thinking, i must order more PG, not urgent, but...i should ask skyblue, not urgent but do you have any idea when. i think i went to the skyblue subforum to ask there, and saw the Happy Holidays thread. And it had been started a few days ago. :-/ So now i subscribed to the skyblue subforum. with email notification of new threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

That is an awesome Idea.


----------



## Cat

ja. Only them. i have email notifications off for everything else. 

//if that was a bit scrambled, what i said... i wanted to order about 10 bottles PG, but i was gonna wait until i could order HH so i could get the free shipping.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> So you picked it up because i mentioned it? i was roaming around today thinking, i must order more PG, not urgent, but...i should ask skyblue, not urgent but do you have any idea when. i think i went to the skyblue subforum to ask there, and saw the Happy Holidays thread. And it had been started a few days ago. :-/ So now i subscribed to the skyblue subforum. with email notification of new threads.



Yep, got that subscription too...it's compulsory


----------



## Cat

avatar image - not quite right, i must try transparency. ...Later. i've got too much else to attend to. it keeps expanding. Now this issue of WTA. And the added experimentation factor of addtives. 

i had apple cider vinegar on my shopping list...but i stood there and looked at the balsamic vinegar, made from grape must...must, mos, maybethat would add something better to tobacco juices. Especially because they had awesome black bottles of italian balsamic vinegar in black glass bottles, aged in oak barrels, R154...and wine vinegar. Or just Safari balsamic vinegar? Although it had a nasty-sounding chemical preservative, the Italian stuff had good old sodium dioxide. 
So i must google it, has anyone tried balsamic vinegar, for a musty, oak barrel touch to the tobacco. 

You see, this is how hyped premium juice is made,  they use stuff like that. Not just plain vinegar, black glass bottle Italian vinegar aged in oak barrels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

The avatar is looking good for a first try...if you have layers, just erase the black bits at the bottom right corner (between the whiskers) and you'll be set 

Additives seem to be an entire field of study all on it's own 
I think I'll stick to the basics for now...but I'd love to hear what your experience is with that vinegar, aged in oak barrels - some "Black Cat Fallen" juice in the making perhaps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Is it just me or is there way to much cotton going on here? 

​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> i sent msg asking them to add South Africa.


Ah, great - please let us know what they say.


----------



## Cat

He added it. i just came back and saw email reply.

1 30ml bottle allowed per order, and $26 Priority Mail flat box.

But i'm not sure, what is 24mg alkaloids. *Whole Tobacco Alkaloid... Alkaloid dosage is 24MG*
They describe how nicotine extract that we buy is 99% of the alkaloids, and their process is aimed at getting the other 1% as well.
So is this to be used instead of nicotine base, or as an extra additive? i mean, are they somehow separating that other 1%?

i've yet to hear of anyone on the ecf NET thread, or the DIY tobacco extract thread using it.
The FAQ and the About Us there is interesting. Chemistry doctorates. Plural? And they..it originates from people on ecf. i now there are some very clever people there, and i think i recognise one of the names - or forum id's, maybe on the fb group.
Curiouser and curioser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

@free3dom , you should read the FAQ there. Really.interesting.
Much of it is cautionary/

i think it might relate to TH, what we are relating to TH, as well. i think it relates to what you said about TH and nicotine, i think it explains it, maybe. Crank up the TH and you get throat burn, or you get too much nicotine - like you're really trying to get the effect of the missing WTA, but all you get is more throat burn or too much nicotine, so the problem is not solved.


> *What does WTA taste like?*
> Taste is highly personal, some testers report tasting a very smooth, subtle tobacco taste with a more comprehensive throat sensation...
> *What does WTA feel like?*
> Again personal, some testers reported a calming effect. This sensation might be akin to smoking a cigarette first thing in the morning or after a long break. Others also reported reaching a satisfaction level which caused them to actually put down their e-cigarette for a while. ...



Let's say it's 24mg WTA. meaning nicotine alkaloids + most of the other WTA. Unflavoured VG. So you use your 12mg juice and sometimes you add a drop or two of WTA. Maybe in a special bottle, rather than adding it to the tank. It increases the nicotine from 12 to say 13mg. Instead of the 18mg nicotine overdose. It would affect the taste, but that's what you'd only find out by trying. Touch of menthol like in HH would help to cover it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> He added it. i just came back and saw email reply.
> 
> 1 30ml bottle allowed per order, and $26 Priority Mail flat box.
> 
> But i'm not sure, what is 24mg alkaloids. *Whole Tobacco Alkaloid... Alkaloid dosage is 24MG*
> They describe how nicotine extract that we buy is 99% of the alkaloids, and their process is aimed at getting the other 1% as well.
> So is this to be used instead of nicotine base, or as an extra additive? i mean, are they somehow separating that other 1%?
> 
> i've yet to hear of anyone on the ecf NET thread, or the DIY tobacco extract thread using it.
> The FAQ and the About Us there is interesting. Chemistry doctorates. Plural? And they..it originates from people on ecf. i now there are some very clever people there, and i think i recognise one of the names - or forum id's, maybe on the fb group.
> Curiouser and curioser.


As I understood it, they have adapted the usual nicotine extraction process to also get the WTAs. So that would be 24 mg of nicotine, which also contains the WTAs. How much to add - see one reviewer says a few drops per 5 ml, who knows.
My problem is this: What if this really makes a difference and I have to have it, could become an expensive exercise. If I still had stinkies in between I would have considered the expense justified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Idiot question what is WTA short for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Idiot question what is WTA short for?



Whole Tobacco Alkaloid...it's some of the stuff in cigs other than the nicotine which is missing from vapor 

I had to google it too at first - @Cat is on fire lately, teaching use many new and interesting acronyms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Whole Tobacco Alkaloid...it's some of the stuff in cigs other than the nicotine which is missing from vapor
> 
> I had to google it too at first - @Cat is on fire lately, teaching use many new and interesting acronyms



Thanks,

Agree with @Cat being on fire... They grow up so fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Arthster said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Agree with @Cat being on fire... They grow up so fast



LMAO I just realized @Cat is on fire... any one else picked up on the Hunger Games connection here. 

@Cat I have a new avatar for you

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> LMAO I just realized @Cat is on fire... any one else picked up on the Hunger Games connection here.
> 
> @Cat I have a new avatar for you
> 
> View attachment 19523​



Hahahaha, well caught 
Sorry Cat(niss)


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Hahahaha, well caught
> Sorry Cat(niss)



Brilliant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I'm wondering if the Svoemesto guys are a bit "butthurt" because of all the low cost alternatives to the KF4, which is why they are behaving like small children?


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I'm wondering if the Svoemesto guys are a bit "butthurt" because of all the low cost alternatives to the KF4, which is why they are behaving like small children?



Possibly, or maybe they are just not willing to enter into new territories, Either way it is a major pity. I really don't like importing stuff. I want to see the local vendors make a name for them selves and succeed in this industry. I would much rather buy locally simply to support our vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

eLeaf is going to own the vape market just now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> eLeaf is going to own the vape market just now



Absolutely...and deservedly so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> I'm wondering if the Svoemesto guys are a bit "butthurt" because of all the low cost alternatives to the KF4, which is why they are behaving like small children?


I honestly think that they are just so flooded with queries that they have to filter some of them out and only look at the guys that are going to buy like 500 or more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Honestly I think its a great thing. Because if eLeaf takes a solid bite out of the industry, a lot of other long term players are going to have a major wakeup call, which is excellent for us as consumers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> eLeaf is going to own the vape market just now



The first eleaf product I owned was a terrible cigalike (Don't know if it was the same company though). the new eLeaf devices are fantastic. if they carry one like they have they might very easily dominate the market.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> I honestly think that they are just so flooded with queries that they have to filter some of them out and only look at the guys that are going to buy like 500 or more



That does make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> I honestly think that they are just so flooded with queries that they have to filter some of them out and only look at the guys that are going to buy like 500 or more



I suppose that's a more reasonable reason 
And the Kayfun, even at it's premium price will probably stick around in one form or another for years...it's the i(PV) iAtty of the vaping world

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Honestly I think its a great thing. Because if eLeaf takes a solid bite out of the industry, a lot of other long term players are going to have a major wakeup call, which is excellent for us as consumers.



Well to a major extent that has already started to happen. Looking at the device options we had last year this time, compared to now. there is huge upward curve in tech and quality. Considering that when I started playing with MOD's the Vamo v5 and SVD was a top top devices. and today they are rather low end.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

What eLeaf is starting to do, is also pretty important for vaping as a whole. They're making an element of vaping (serious sub-ohming and battery safety) that is considered more niche and technical, more approachable for new comers... It'll be really interesting to see what kind of ripples that makes in the vaping world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> Well to a major extent that has already started to happen. Looking at the device options we had last year this time, compared to now. there is huge upward curve in tech and quality. Considering that when I started playing with MOD's the Vamo v5 and SVD was a top top devices. and today they are rather low end.


Yeah, it is moving amazingly fast and seems to be speeding up as well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Derick said:


> Yeah, it is moving amazingly fast and seems to be speeding up as well



Thats an interesting thought. Do you think vaping might settle into a cycle, (like how new cellphones get released on 12 month cycles so as to tie in nicely with contracts, or computer hardware, on a 6 month cycle, etc...) Because at the moment, everything is released in a pretty haphazard way.


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Yeah, it is moving amazingly fast and seems to be speeding up as well



This reminds me of the way computers used to be in the early days...very exciting every day 
Very exciting times for vaping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thats an interesting thought. Do you think vaping might settle into a cycle, (like how new cellphones get released on 12 month cycles so as to tie in nicely with contracts, or computer hardware, on a 6 month cycle, etc...) Because at the moment, everything is released in a pretty haphazard way.


Yeah, people are clawing for market share because the big boys have not really been decided yet - and just when you think they have, someone does something revolutionary and we start all over again

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Whats everyone vaping on?

I'm using my iStick 30W + My Lemo, with some Manchu by Alpha Vape in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> Yeah, it is moving amazingly fast and seems to be speeding up as well



That it is. The last three months I have been over loaded with choices and options. aspecially in the box mod range. Looking at the @gripen's M50 yesterday, it really is a fantastic device. the only thing that I would have liked to see on it was the option to change batteries faster. The use that I have in mind for the device will call for a battery change during the day which with the M50 is not a very easy task.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

iStick 20W + Taifun GT
Vamo V5 + Kayfun 3.1 ES
Smok M50 + Lemo

Three devices, three flavours....heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Whats everyone vaping on?
> 
> I'm using my iStick 30W + My Lemo, with some Manchu by Alpha Vape in it


Chilling out with the mini dragon and a nautilus - some HH in it of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> Yeah, people are clawing for market share because the big boys have not really been decided yet - and just when you think they have, someone does something revolutionary and we start all over again



Oh yeah the throne has changed more hands then the throne did in Game of Thrones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That it is. The last three months I have been over loaded with choices and options. aspecially in the box mod range. Looking at the @gripen's M50 yesterday, it really is a fantastic device. the only thing that I would have liked to see on it was the option to change batteries faster. The use that I have in mind for the device will call for a battery change during the day which with the M50 is not a very easy task.



That is a bit of a downside, but it really isn't meant to be a replaceable battery device. Only once the battery dies - so it's like a built-in battery, that you can replace if it no longer holds a charge.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

ADV is the Istick mini and the MVP. 

IPV is my get home and blow clouds that scare the kids device.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Chilling out with the mini dragon and a nautilus - some HH in it of course



I've got some HH in the Kayfun....hmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That is a bit of a downside, but it really isn't meant to be a replaceable battery device. Only once the battery dies - so it's like a built-in battery, that you can replace if it no longer holds a charge.



And that is exactly the reason the M50 is on my wishlist. I am worried about the MVP and Istick mini that I cant do a battery change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> That is a bit of a downside, but it really isn't meant to be a replaceable battery device. Only once the battery dies - so it's like a built-in battery, that you can replace if it no longer holds a charge.


Yeah, I think their marketing failed a bit there - they were going for the 'it's like those devices with a built in battery, but with ours you can replace the battery when it is done!' - In stead it came out as a device that you struggle to change the battery in every day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I've got some HH in the Kayfun....hmmmmmm



Me to... the flavor on the kayfun is amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

HH?


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> HH?



SkyBlue Happy Holidays...pure joy in a bottle

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> HH?



Happy Holidays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, need to try the juices you guys have down there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Yeah, I think their marketing failed a bit there - they were going for the 'it's like those devices with a built in battery, but with ours you can replace the battery when it is done!' - In stead it came out as a device that you struggle to change the battery in every day



The only thing missing (which they added with the 65W upgrade) is pass-through

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, need to try the juices you guys have down there.



At the VapeCon....better start saving

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

I cant explain Happy Holidays as a flavor. The first time You vape it, it reminds you of the first girl you kissed. 

It is an amazing flavor. I really cant think of any other way to explain it then its a happy childhood in a bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Oh I've started  Also going to bring some of the juices we get here, for you guys to try out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Arthster said:


> I cant explain Happy Holidays as a flavor. The first time You vape it, it reminds you of the first girl you kissed.
> 
> It is an amazing flavor. I really cant think of any other way to explain it then its a happy childhood in a bottle.




That sounds a lot like Blackjack by Seduce Juice.


----------



## Arthster

@Derick. Are you guys getting the 64W M50 in?


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Oh I've started  Also going to bring some of the juices we get here, for you guys to try out.



Fantastic stuff...it's a "date" 
You can taste ours if we can taste yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

eish.... this is sounding dicey.... NO HOMO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @Derick. Are you guys getting the 64W M50 in?



Well the 50W M50 can be upgraded...just waiting to find out if it can be done locally of if it needs to take a trip....future shipments should all be upgraded already


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> That sounds a lot like Blackjack by Seduce Juice.



I dont know that one at all. so can't comment on that.


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Well the 50W M50 can be upgraded...just waiting to find out if it can be done locally of if it needs to take a trip....future shipments should all be upgraded already



Fantastic. I really like the feel and look of the m50. I am going to get one soon. IF i need to wait a little bit for the 65 watt I would rather then do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Arthster said:


> I dont know that one at all. so can't comment on that.



BlackJack is a combination of tart blackberries and juicy jackfruit perfectly blended to make a sweet, crisp, summertime vape.


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> BlackJack is a combination of tart blackberries and juicy jackfruit perfectly blended to make a sweet, crisp, summertime vape.



Ooo that sounds awesome. Ill keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Andre

3 Reos and an eGrip with Bowdens Mate, Tarks Matador, Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and Tarks Ceasar. Starting to feel compelled to get HH.

Imo the market will eventually follow the science - less heat (power) with stronger nic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> @Derick. Are you guys getting the 64W M50 in?


Soon as it is available, yep we will, I think we will probably replace the M50 with the M65, just makes sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Arthster said:


> Ooo that sounds awesome. Ill keep an eye out for that.



It can be bought in max VG in 118ml bottles

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> Soon as it is available, yep we will, I think we will probably replace the M50 with the M65, just makes sense



Excellent, I will "save" up untill it they get here.


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> 3 Reos and an eGrip with Bowdens Mate, Tarks Matador, Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and Tarks Ceasar. Starting to feel compelled to get HH.
> 
> Imo the market will eventually follow the science - less heat (power) with stronger nic.


Agreed, but I also think the fringe 'cloud chasers' will stick around and form their own sub-culture

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Andre said:


> 3 Reos and an eGrip with Bowdens Mate, Tarks Matador, Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and Tarks Ceasar. Starting to feel compelled to get HH.
> 
> Imo the market will eventually follow the science - less heat (power) with stronger nic.



heat and power are kinda different though, right? Power is what gives you clouds, but heat is what breaks e-liquid down. Hence, the DNA 40 being able to let you run at 40W whilst having a lowish temperature limit? I do think that more granular control of your vaping experience is the direction, we're going to go in.


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> heat and power are kinda different though, right? Power is what gives you clouds, but heat is what breaks e-liquid down. Hence, the DNA 40 being able to let you run at 40W whilst having a lowish temperature limit? I do think that more granular control of your vaping experience is the direction, we're going to go in.



Who knows...that's the exciting part. They are heading in every direction at the same time now...have to see where it ends up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> 3 Reos and an eGrip with Bowdens Mate, Tarks Matador, Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and Tarks Ceasar. Starting to feel compelled to get HH.
> 
> Imo the market will eventually follow the science - less heat (power) with stronger nic.


Oh and @Andre, You've been a supporter of Skyblue since virtually day 1, would be happy to send you a HH on the house - what mg do you vape these days?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

Andre said:


> 3 Reos and an eGrip with Bowdens Mate, Tarks Matador, Rocket Sheep Purple Alien and Tarks Ceasar. Starting to feel compelled to get HH.
> 
> Imo the market will eventually follow the science - less heat (power) with stronger nic.





Derick said:


> Agreed, but I also think the fringe 'cloud chasers' will stick around and form their own sub-culture



This is actually very interesting points. With the VW mods Its very easy to get a descent vape and cloud. With Mech's Like the tubes, Reo, Pipes. You need to know how to coil to get the output you want. 

I find myself vaping allot more on the IPV simply because its easier then trying to get the same vape on one of my mechs. I still try and get the coil building right on the mech's and to me dual coils is simply not an option for mechs if you pushing for clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Soon as it is available, yep we will, I think we will probably replace the M50 with the M65, just makes sense



Absolutely, the M65 is basically what they should have released right off the bat. Which is why I suspect they are providing the option of upgrading the M50 to match it. Probably just fell behind in development/testing and had to get something out to put their mark in the "mini-space"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

OMG, Seduce Juice, sells 750ML bottles of juice.... 

https://seducejuice.3dcartstores.com/goliath.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> OMG, Seduce Juice, sells 750ML bottles of juice....
> 
> https://seducejuice.3dcartstores.com/goliath.html



That's a silver waiting to happen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

but that price though $0.20 per ml... seems pretty damned good to me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> but that price though $0.20 per ml... seems pretty damned good to me



That is a good price


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> but that price though $0.20 per ml... seems pretty damned good to me



Fantastic price yes...I'm just afraid that if I have that much of a juice I'd try having a bath in it or something - or use it as an aftershave


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, use it instead of syrup with some ice cream

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Puts a new swing on rum and maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, use it instead of syrup with some ice cream



No no no no no no...don't give me ideas like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

oh don't do it dude. that stuff is bad mojo if eaten

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Oh and @Andre, You've been a supporter of Skyblue since virtually day 1, would be happy to send you a HH on the house - what mg do you vape these days?


Thanks @Derick. Am reluctant, but one should be able to receive gracefully too. I shall order some others as well then you can add that for me, and then I can at least pay for the courier. Am somewhat between 18 and 12 at the moment - let's make it 18. And thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

It's a good thing I've had a mouthful of juice due to bad coils....otherwise I would actually try it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> Thanks @Derick. Am reluctant, but one should be able to receive gracefully too. I shall order some others as well then you can add that for me, and then I can at least pay for the courier. Am somewhat between 18 and 12 at the moment - let's make it 18. And thank you very much.


It's in our nature to give stuff out, we do it a lot - I think During Christmas we gave out close to 100 bottles of Happy Holidays, so let's just call it your free, belated xmas gift

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Derick said:


> It's in our nature to give stuff out, we do it a lot - I think During Christmas we gave out close to 100 bottles of Happy Holidays, so let's just call it your free, belated xmas gift


Hah, and @Melinda says we still have your address, so it's not like you have a choice in the matter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Hah, and @Melinda says we still have your address, so it's not like you have a choice in the matter



That's the kind of "stalking" I approve of

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Arthster said:


> Is it just me or is there way to much cotton going on here?
> 
> ​




I just tried this on my plume veil and its freaking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I just tried this on my plume veil and its freaking awesome.



Same amount of cotton?


----------



## Arthster

Yip, I went to town with the stuff. Seems to be holding juice for a while

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Found my next build

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Found my next build
> 
> View attachment 19530​



Looks like a lady with curlers in her hair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

this one always makes me giggle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I pull the same face when I am coiling...


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> I pull the same face when I am coiling...


Yeah, I think the guy's face makes it for me, looks like he seriously thinking about the upcoming cloud comp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

And it looks like this guy makes rings with drippers on them - what a way to propose

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1296906921/windommorris/photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Those rings looks brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> Those rings looks brilliant.


Yeah, shouldn't have looked at that, now I want one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

With this ring I thee cloud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> Yeah, shouldn't have looked at that, now I want one



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Derick

I think this one should look good on me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> I think this one should look good on me



I just want to wick that thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

I only see now he has Ohm symbols in the side of the ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Man that is purdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I'd marry a woman who would appreciate a ring like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen

happy holidays in my m50 mmmmmm.im like a kid in a candy store

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

gripen said:


> happy holidays in my m50 mmmmmm.im like a kid in a candy store



Lol @gripen, I never knew you could put juice into the m50 ! Where does it go?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Lol @gripen, I never knew you could put juice into the m50 ! Where does it go?



Haha, unfortunately you have to unscrew the bottom to get the juice into it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen

hahaha @Silver didn't think that one threw.lets try again.happy holidays in my tugboat clone on my precious m50.im like a kid in candy land

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

@free3dom i was thinking about that not going to work hahahah my planing was k.


----------



## Mike

Hey folks. Can anyone recommend a decent courier that I don't need an account with etc? Used to have a buddy who could do it for me, but he's charging me R150 for 2 day delivery. That seems a little heavy so I'd just like to find out my options.


----------



## Derick

Mike said:


> Hey folks. Can anyone recommend a decent courier that I don't need an account with etc? Used to have a buddy who could do it for me, but he's charging me R150 for 2 day delivery. That seems a little heavy so I'd just like to find out my options.


We use MDS, and so far they have been pretty decent - their next day delivery is the cheapest
Not sure what their non-account prices are like, but I would suggest giving them a shout as their service is pretty good
http://www.collivery.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Thanks @Derick. It's around the same price for 2 day. May as well support my buddy's business.


----------



## johan

What about Aramex @Mike? go to your closest Pick-n-Pay, pay R99 and drop it in the in-store Aramex box for next day delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

@johan the guy's a lazy ass and has been horrible to deal with already. I'll rather pay the R50 then he has no more excuses. I'll defintely be popping around soon btw, but I got my car back from repairs and had to take it back in the next day because it's still being female about starting..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

<bump>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Chipmunk newage metal  good s***

Here's a song thats been rattling around my head for a few days. Kinda morbid, but very beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Music it is then...and keeping to the theme (mostly) I'll go with this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Oh and @Andre, You've been a supporter of Skyblue since virtually day 1.


Just checked @Derick - placed my first order with Skyblue on 1 August 2013!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> Just checked @Derick - placed my first order with Skyblue on 1 August 2013!


Yep - we went live end November 2013 - sat around for a few days and then @CraftyZA found us on google, so him and his family made a few orders.
7th order to come in in our system was yours


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Yep - we went live end November 2013 - sat around for a few days and then @CraftyZA found us on google, so him and his family made a few orders.
> 7th order to come in in our system was yours


November? You must mean July?


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> November? You must mean July?


Oohh yeah - thinking back - all we had were protanks & coils - and they sat there till I worked out SEO so that people can find us on google 

I remember when that first order came in, we were in a flat panic

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> Yep - we went live end November 2013 - sat around for a few days and then @CraftyZA found us on google, so him and his family made a few orders.
> 7th order to come in in our system was yours


I actually found you before that. I had to wait for the "doors" to open 
Cheapest kanger coils in SA, so i had to stock up. Loved my protanks!
Felt guilty for buying so many. Truly felt like i was ripping someone off, only because i used to pay R40 per coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Oohh yeah - thinking back - all we had were protanks & coils - and they sat there till I worked out SEO so that people can find us on google
> 
> I remember when that first order came in, we were in a flat panic


Lol, yes my first 3 orders were for protanks and/or protank coils! First other stuff was in October 2013.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, so the music voyage... landed me... here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> I actually found you before that. I had to wait for the "doors" to open
> Cheapest kanger coils in SA, so i had to stock up. Loved my protanks!
> Felt guilty for buying so many. Truly felt like i was ripping someone off, only because i used to pay R40 per coil.


haha, nope, you guys buying up all the coils was awesome, felt like we made the right decision - we expected like one or two orders a week max - and suddenly everything was sold out  Exciting times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> I actually found you before that. I had to wait for the "doors" to open
> Cheapest kanger coils in SA, so i had to stock up. Loved my protanks!
> Felt guilty for buying so many. Truly felt like i was ripping someone off, only because i used to pay R40 per coil.


Lol, same here and I bought enough to get free shipping every time! I still have some of those coils somewhere in the drawer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> Lol, yes my first 3 orders were for protanks and/or protank coils! First other stuff was in October 2013.


hehe - was such an awesome time, we were so nervous about everything - taking risks with our money, the website, the couriers - lay awake many nights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Andre said:


> Lol, same here and I bought enough to get free shipping every time! I still have some of those coils somewhere in the drawer.


heh, yep everyone that ordered would order like 10 or so packs of coils to make up that free shipping - and we have plenty of calls confirming if this is legit and 'how do we know we will get our stuff and you won't just run with our money'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

from Joy Division to New Order...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Oooo, I like this direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Oooo, I like this direction



one small suggestion in terms of direction, i think it would be even better if she turned around and fluttered towards us and not into the distance..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> one small suggestion in terms of direction, i think it would be even better if she turned around and fluttered towards us and not into the distance..



Not sure humans are allowed to see that 
Our eyes might melt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Not sure humans are allowed to see that
> Our eyes might melt


thing is - you might be right - but you also have to admit that she has great a.. angel wings. maybe just peek with one eye

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> thing is - you might be right - but you also have to admit that she has great a.. angel wings. maybe just peek with one eye



I agree, great "wings"...might be worth a molten eyeball

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

ah, Ministry, i'd forgotten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> ah, Ministry, i'd forgotten.





Forgetting about ministry - that's punishable by....hmm, more ministry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

:-S i just spent about 20 minutes reading the comments there on youtube. On the one hand, it kindov shows some...realisations, but...oh well, i was also a naive anarchist-minded kid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> :-S i just spent about 20 minutes reading the comments there on youtube. On the one hand, it kindov shows some...realisations, but...oh well, i was also a naive anarchist-minded kid.



Ministry always did cause a stir...I loved it then, I love it now 
And on that note...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Crap on a cracker
> 
> how about kalachnipuff?



LOL, Icanpuffyesthankyouverymuch 

(I've continued this in The Chatroom, so we don't get in  for threadjacking)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Good call that thread wasn't getting derailed it was a heading airborne

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Man the more I look at the Marquis RDA the more I feel sorry for my paycheck


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Good call that thread wasn't getting derailed it was a heading airborne



Good thing that there were some new people there so we seemed to just be interacting with them...but then they left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Man the more I look at the Marquis RDA the more I feel sorry for my paycheck



Marquis does look amazing...and I vaped the Vulcan and Dark Horse yesterday and man o man I want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Good thing that there were some new people there so we seemed to just be interacting with them...but then they left



Something we said?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Marquis does look amazing...and I vaped the Vulcan and Dark Horse yesterday and man o man I want



I really like my Kayfun's but I prefer my drippers for some reason. I don't know why but I just do. End of this month I want to try and get the Marquis, the Magma and possibly another Xpure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Something we said?



They probably just couldn't handle their 12mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I really like my Kayfun's but I prefer my drippers for some reason. I don't know why but I just do. End of this month I want to try and get the Marquis, the Magma and possibly another Xpure.



I'm more of a "tanker" but lately I've been warming up to drippers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Me to. This is making me consider the Reo more and more every day.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Me to. This is making me consider the Reo more and more every day.



I'd recommend a KUI...the poor man's Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Actually I'm not much of a mech vaper at all...so I'm starting to doubt the Reo being a good fit for me...now if it were regulated

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Actually I'm not much of a mech vaper at all...so I'm starting to doubt the Reo being a good fit for me...now if it were regulated



Thats the bit that is stopping me. I want to try and designs a small flat Voltmeter that sits between the mech and the RDA. I tend to over drain Bats on mechs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thats the bit that is stopping me. I want to try and designs a small flat Voltmeter that sits between the mech and the RDA. I tend to over drain Bats on mechs.



Only thing I really don't like about mechs is the weakness that creeps in as the battery depletes...I prefer a consistent vape even if the battery drains faster

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Only thing I really don't like about mechs is the weakness that creeps in as the battery depletes...I prefer a consistent vape even if the battery drains faster



that is a very valid point. though there is nothing like the feel you get from a nice mech with an RDA ontop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> that is a very valid point. though there is nothing like the feel you get from a nice mech with an RDA ontop



Absolutely...with a fresh battery a mech+RDA is probably the best vape you can get 

I just want that all the time - so either I do regulated, or I carry 10 batteries with me each day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah the volt drop is a pain. 

I still want to give a kicker a go but I have heard very mixed things about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah the volt drop is a pain.
> 
> I still want to give a kicker a go but I have heard very mixed things about them.



Yeah, and then you might as well just go regulated and get it over with 
I just think mechs will forever be "now and then" devices to me - never all day devices...which is a pity


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Yeah, and then you might as well just go regulated and get it over with
> I just think mechs will forever be "now and then" devices to me - never all day devices...which is a pity



I have taken one or two of my mechs to work with me and with the amount of vape breaks I take they actually hold up very well. I usually take my tester with me to work if I take the mechs and just do a quick check before I go vapem, just to be sure I don't kill the battery.

I really need to learn to gauge better. The vape still felt good to me, but the battery was already red lined at 2.9volt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I have taken one or two of my mechs to work with me and with the amount of vape breaks I take they actually hold up very well. I usually take my tester with me to work if I take the mechs and just do a quick check before I go vapem, just to be sure I don't kill the battery.
> 
> I really need to learn to gauge better. The vape still felt good to me, but the battery was already red lined at 2.9volt.



That's another problem I have..when I'm busy I tend to just grab whatever is at hand and start vaping without any checking/etc. This is why I prefer tanks to drippers, but even so I've had some dry hits on tanks too. So now I check the tank after I take a vape and if it is empty I unscrew it from the mod...so I don't try to vape it accidentally 

And with a mech I just know I'm going to be killing too many smurfs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That's another problem I have..when I'm busy I tend to just grab whatever is at hand and start vaping without any checking/etc. This is why I prefer tanks to drippers, but even so I've had some dry hits on tanks too. So now I check the tank after I take a vape and if it is empty I unscrew it from the mod...so I don't try to vape it accidentally
> 
> And with a mech I just know I'm going to be killing too many smurfs



LMAO. Yeah I like the Kayfun without the see through bits, which means the dry hit is inevitable. The K3 lets you know its coming. The K4 is just freaking evil. It gives you a false sense of security and then catches you with your pants down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> LMAO. Yeah I like the Kayfun without the see through bits, which means the dry hit is inevitable. The K3 lets you know its coming. The K4 is just freaking evil. It gives you a false sense of security and then catches you with your pants down.



Evil bloody attys 
They have a good chuckle about it later I bet


----------



## Cat

So the parliament house committee allowed EFF to wear their red uniforms in parliament. Malema said if they banned it, they would go to parliament naked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

Cat said:


> So the parliament house committee allowed EFF to wear their red uniforms in parliament. Malema said if they banned it, they would go to parliament naked.


If they went naked they could really stick it to the ANC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

imagine. SA would be world-famous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> If they went naked they could really stick it to the ANC





It could also blow up in their faces

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> It could also blow up in their faces


Think Zuma is used to finding his way out of a sticky situation..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Think Zuma is used to finding his way out of a sticky situation..



Yeah, he just licks off his lips and carries on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Are android tapatalk notifications broken for the forum again? Seems like I didn't get any notifications on my phone over the weekend...


----------



## free3dom

Snape of Vape said:


> Are android tapatalk notifications broken for the forum again? Seems like I didn't get any notifications on my phone over the weekend...



There were some issues with the forum yesterday which may have affected tapatalk as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

What's up.
i would have posted this in the SAPO thread but...there are issues; never know who's looking. The candle-making supplies i got yesterday. $85, R64 VAT. i posted on their fb page, Thanks for the candle-making supplies! He just laughs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> What's up.
> i would have posted this in the SAPO thread but...there are issues; never know who's looking. The candle-making supplies i got yesterday. $85, R64 VAT. i posted on their fb page, Thanks for the candle-making supplies! He just laughs.
> 
> View attachment 21776



Whoa....seems you've got some NET(ting) to do - uhm, I mean candles to make 
I bet that stuff smells amazing...I would almost be too afraid to smell them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

